# Fuente con lm317 en paralelo.



## jona

Gente....
Cómo les va, les comento que quiero armarme una fuente de 1.2 a 30v por 3 amp.
Me dijeron que podia hacer una que soporte cortos y todo eso.
Muchos de ustedes conocen el lm 317t 1.5 amp. y su circuito correspondiente, pero me dijeron que para poder tener una salida de 3 amp ponga 2 lm 317t en paralelo, que tan de cierto es esto?
trae alguna inestabilidad o algo?

Hice una en un protoboard , poniendo dos lm 317t y con una RL DE CARGA DE 5.6 ohm me daba los 3 amp, pero la tension se caia a 18v (y estaba la fuente en 30v).
¿Es normal ésto? Tambien tenía una con transistor de paso que le pasaba lo mismo.

En sintesis como lo vamos a usar en un taller donde siempre se hacen cortocircuitos, ésta disposicion de ponerlos en paralelo ¿es buena? ¿soporta los cortos?...
También pensaba hacerle, pero no se como colocarle una llave selectora que me limite la corriente de salida a 3 amp, o sea la llave este puesta en 1ª posicion 1 amp 2ª posicion 2 amp y 3ª posicion 3 amp. ésto es para limitar la salida.

Están preparados para entregarme esta fuente 3 amp constantes para un circuito X ¿o sobrecalentara mucho o algo los reguladores?

Se que tambien hay regulador de corriente pero me gustaria colocarle esta variante.tambien se que existe los lm 338k pero salen carisimos y ya tuve fuentes de esa que no se aguentan los cortos.
   

Gracias amigos, espero haber sido claro y desde ya gracias


----------



## mcrven

Hola jona, dale una mirada a :

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/003/index.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/aporte-fuente-regulable-0-50v-0-5a-9940/index52.html

Creo que después vas a ver un horizonte un poco más claro al respecto.

Lo de poner dos IC en paralelo, a mi entender, es un exabrupto.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## tiopepe123

Si que se puede salia en una elektor antigua y metian un porronazo.

Lo que no me gusta son esos 30V, a partir de 26V corren peligro, comprobado, si tienes suerte te aguantas pero antes deberas romper algunos hasta que suene la flauta.

http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM117.pdf

en principio el de la pagina 21

Otro podria ser el de la pagina 17

Otra solucion seria utilizar un L200, es como lm317 pero puedes controlar la corriente, pero a mi personalmente no me entusiasma.

hechale un vistazo en 

http://www.epanorama.net/links/psu_linear.html#adjustablelinearpsu


----------



## jona

Hola colegas....

MCRVEN:
Armé esa fuente y pense que era buena, en caso de corto se quemaba el tr 2n2219 y se calentaba mucho el 2n3055 ; resultado queme esa fuente un monton de veces, no sirve.
Por eso de ahi esta idea.

TIOPEPE:
Te comento que la tension maxima que esta soportando son como 33v y le hago corto y obviamente calientan ambos.
Pero deseo colocarle una llave selectora para que cuando hay un corto el amperimetro me marca como 4.5amp (y el transformador es de 3 amp) y esto podria llegar a quemar los lm317t , aunque veo que en caso de corto hace un pico de esa corriente y va bajando de a poco

Pero quisiera agregarle una llave selectora para que no trabaje mas de esos 3 amp e ir seleccionando.

¿Es normal la caida de tension que sufre la fuente?
Les recuerdo que estoy en 30v y cae a 16 volts con una r de 5.6 ohm y me entrega como 2.8 amp. ¿es normal?
Les cuento que tenia otra fuente con tr de paso que le pasaba lo mismo salvo que caia a 20v


Personalmente que fuentes usan ustedes
Gracias desde ya por la mano compañeros.


----------



## mcrven

Colega jona, durante unos 25 años, he colocado en el mercado venezolano, fabricada bajo mi diseño y ejecución, en una forma completamente profesional, alrededor de 400 fuentes de poder del mismo tipo del que trata el artículo que te indiqué. Las fabriqué en dos modelos con circuitería ligeramente distinta y voltajes de salida también distintos; la primera contaba con una tensión desde 0 a 20 VDC, la segunda de 0 a 30 VDC; ambas con regulación de corriente desde 35 uA hasta 2 A maximo. Hasta el día de hoy, solo dos de esos equipos regresaron a producción por daños causados por los usuarios tratando de "MEJORAR" las características de los mismos.

Las diferencias entre la de 30 A del artículo y las mías son las siguientes: Los tres operacionales conforman una circuitería similar al regulador LM 723 (generador de tensión de referencia, amplificador de error y limitador de corriente) que yo utilicé en mis fuentes; Los dos transistores de potencia que emplean en el artículo, conforman un circuito Darlington y yo usé un darligton MJE3000.

Si los transistores de salida se quemaron pueden haber ocurrido solamente unas tres cosas: 1.- Algo quedo mal en el ensamblaje del circuito de limitación de corriente y protección. 2.- Ese circuito no fue calibrado adecuadamente. 3.- Los disipadores resultaron subdimensionados.

Una de las pruebas que realicé con mayor cuidado fue precisamente la de cortocircuito, dejando la fuente conectada continuamente, con los bornes de salida cortocircuitados durante días enteros primero, luego semanas y continué hasta unos tres meses. Durante ese proceso, la temperatura de la caja del transistor, nunca llegó a superar los 100 grados Celsius. Te indico que este es un país sub-tropical y que las temperaturas ambiente pueden rondar los 40 grados Celsius en algunas localidades.

Revisa un poco la fuente que construiste, es probable que un pequeño descuido en la ejecución o en la calibración, haya dañado tu resultado final.

Suerte amigo. Saludos: mcr


----------



## mustangV8

Lo de poner 2 LM317 en paralelo no es buena idea, la hoja de datos recomienda para esto casos armar una fuente de corriente en paralelo con el 2n2955 o su equivalente NPN con una topología un poco más complicada que hace uso de otro transistor más. Cualquiera de estas dos opciones funciona. El problema es que no vas a poder tener una excursión de 1,25 a 30V y 3A para toda esa excursión por una razón: potencia. Para llegar a 30V tu fuente no regulada tendría que estar cerca de los 32V, luego si a la salida tenes 2V con 3A tenemos 90W ([32 - 2] * 3A) disipados sobre el regulador + TBJ, y eso creo que no lo disipas con nada, no es buena idea. Para estos casos mejor una fuente switching (en gral. arriba de los 10W ya deberías pensar en fuentes conmutadas), como en las computadoras.
Además ocurre otra cosa: en general a altas tensiones vas a usar poca corriente y es por esto que tal vez te convenga pensar en dos fuentes una de alta y otra de baja. Por ej de 0 a 10V y de 10V a 30V.

Lo de la caída de tensíon puede debersa a alguna (o todas) de estas cosas:
1.- Capacitores pequeños en el rectificador
2.- Saturación del nucleo del transformador
3.- Circuito de protección por sobre-temp


Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

En especial para mustangV8 con quién estoy de acuerdo en ralación a la complejidad que puede constituir la realización de la fuente descrita allí, para un principiante. De hecho, en mis fuentes, opté por un integrado LM723 y un transistor by-pass del tipo Darlington, ya que así sereduce la circuitería a unas pocas resistencias y condensadores. También cierta es tu nota acerca de la saturación del núcleo del transformador puesto que, el que está indicado en el texto, debeser de 24V @ 3A, en el secundario y, los que hemos lidiado en serio con transformadores sabemos que, en esos dispositivos que encontramos en las tiendas de electrónica, no vamos a conseguir uno que soporte los 3A raya, sin inmutarse.

En unos días voy a rescatar las notas de construcción de las fuentes que yo fabrico y los voy a agregar en el foro, a la disposición de quien las quiera construir. No son muy fáciles de ejecutar, pero tampoco son tan difíciles. Funcionan y muy bien.

Hasta pronto y continuamos por aquí.

Saludos a todos: mcr


----------



## JV

Una vez vi un prototipo armado con 2 reguladores variables en paralelo que estaban sometiendo a pruebas, el resultado no fue muy bueno, no se conseguia un trabajo parejo en ambos por lo que no era muy estable, cosa que no ocurre con los reguladores fijos de la famila 78xx que si se pueden colocar en paralelo sin problemas.

Sobre la caida de tension, los puntos que plantea mustangV8, son bastante probables, en particular el 2, he visto transformadores construidos con chapa de mala calidad o muy gruesa que al quererle sacar la corriente maxima se saturan comenzando a vibrar y a levantar temperatura.

Saludos..


----------



## jona

Hola colega, me alegro que puedas compartir con todos estos datos tuyos, no hay mejor que la experiencia de uno.

Lo que decis de el transformador puede ser verdad, puesto que el transformador dice 12+12 3 amp 36w, pero lo veo un poco chico , así que quizas por eso se caiga , me salio barato.

Tengo otro de 4 amp que ese si es de 4 amp , por que es mucho mas grande.
y me salio mas caro.

En cuanto a los lm317t en paralelo ¿me recomiendan que no lo haga? tambien estuve viendo una fuente que mas tarde enviaré de donde lo baje.


----------



## mustangV8

12 + 12 = 24V multiplicado por 3 da 72W. A menos que los 36W sean *por rama* ya encontraste tu problema creo yo.

El problema de poner reguladores en paralelo es su impedancia de salida y dispersión en los valores de los elementos de su interior. Básicamente lo que ocurre es que el que regula a menor tensión, aunque sean unos pocos mV menos, va a clavar la tensión en ese punto. Para superar esto lo que se hace es poner R en serie (pequeñas) como se hace al poner TBJ de potencia en paralelo. Si se usa un regulador y fuente de corriente, con transistor PNP para la fuente positiva, la R no es necesaria.
Si queres un poco mas de corriente sin gastar mucho yo optaria por un TIP que no son caros y te va a dar 1A tranquilamente. Eso sí, el beta no es muy grande: ~20 así que tal vez sea bueno poner otro TBJ en configuración darlington, p ej un 2n2222 o similar.


Saludos.

PD: presta atención a lo que dije antes, 90W en el regulador no los disipas con nada. Va a ser mas barato construir dos fuentes que disipar esa cantidad de potencia. Con 2V de salida y 10W tendrías solo 330mA, y 10W ya son muchos para el 317.


----------



## jona

Hola compañero...

¿Podés subir los diagramas que tenes vos, de las fuentes que construiste?

Le veo mas futuro a esa que fabricaste vos, ya que por la net hay muchas fuentes pero que no son las mas fieles, y cómo vos comprobaste el tema de cortocircuitos y eso.

¿Podras subirlo si no te molesta? Para echarle un vistazo.

Desde ya gracias


----------



## mcrven

A ver jona, en el hilo comenté que estaba pensando en eso pero, eso se va a tardar algo ya que todo ese material fue diseñado prácticamente a mano y, cuando se activa alguna serie para producción, lo único que se hace es tomar la lista de partes para hacer el pedido.

Lo primero que voy a hacer será transferir el diagrama y el PCB a un CAD. Tan pronto lo tenga te lo envío o lo posteo aquí mismo. Luego deberé publicar detalles críticos de la construcción y del ajuste (son pocos).

Ahora, eso no va a ser de inmediato. Se llevará algunas semanas.

Mientras, te sugiero que leas lo que te hemos indicado en respuesta a tu pregunta original y con mucha atención, leas también los detalles para la construcción y ajuste de la fuente de 3A que construiste. Si no te sientes sificientemente capaz, por que el texto está en inglés, pídele ayuda a algún amigo o técnico que te lo pueda leer.

Bueno, pronto tendrás noticias.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## jona

ok te espero. 
revisare la fuente gracias.1!!!


----------



## capitanp

no se pero existe e4l LM350 1.2V-30V 3A


----------



## jona

Si , pero yo te doy la garantia que no andan para nada, ya lo compre varias veces y siempre lo mismo con ese regulador , no sirven para nada.

CAPITANP:
Me parece que no leiste lo que estuvimos tratando en mensajes anteriores.
Ya se que existen, pero se sabe que no soportan cortos, pero a mi no me lo dijeron, lo comprobe yo mismo lm338k y lm350k no sirven para nada.


----------



## JV

Disculpa jona, pero National indica lo siguiente:

LM350:

Features
•	Adjustable output down to 1.2V
•	Guaranteed 3A output current
•	Guaranteed thermal regulation
*•	Output is short circuit protected*
•	Current limit constant with temperature

LM338:

Features
•	Guaranteed 7A peak output current
•	Guaranteed 5A output current
•	Adjustable output down to 1.2V
•	Guaranteed thermal regulation
•	Current limit constant with temperature
•	P+ Product Enhancement tested
*•	Output is short-circuit protected*

De que forma lo comprobaste?

Saludos..


----------



## jona

De la mejor forma que hay para comprobar si lo que te venden los fabricantes es verdad.
armando fuente uno con el lm338k y el lm350k. 
La de el lm350k se quemo instantaneamente despues de hacerle un corto a su salida.
El lm 338k vino fallado, por lo que lo cambie y duro 1 semana (la habre usado 5 veces) se puso en corto accidentalmente su salida, que duro 3 seg aprox, y el lm estaba caliente cuando me fijo dejo de regular.

Pensando que tal los lm que me vendieron eran truchos o algo (cosa que comprobe que no eran) volvi a comprar los mismo en otro lugar marca Motorola para el lm338k y St para el 350k y ambos con el mismo resultado.
Por lo que se me acabo la paciencia ......y el dinero, no solo me paso a mi si no a varios colegas que tambien se armaron de esta fuente con los lm 338k o 350k.

Una cosa es lo que dice la hoja de datos, otra lo que sucede cuando lo tenes en tu mesa de trabajo lista para usarla y no responde, se supone que si dice SOPORTA CORTOCIRCUITO al hacerlo no pasará nada, pero hacelo simple, CORTOCIRCUITALO a su salida y te daras cuenta que no soporta.
De esa manera se prueba.


----------



## mustangV8

jona dijo:
			
		

> una cosa es lo q dice la hoja de datos,otra lo q sucede cuando lo tenes en tu mesa de trabajo lista para usarla y no responde.se supone q si dice SOPORTA CORTOCIRCUITOal hacerlo no pasara nada,pero hacelo simple CORTOCIRCUITALO  a su salida y te daras cuenta q no soporta.
> de esa manera se prueba.



Es cierto lo que decis. Lo que ocurre es que la proteccion se da por sobretemp. es decir que el integrado se da cuenta del corto cuando se calienta mucho. Esto trae algunos inconvenientes:
1.- si esta muy disipado no se da cuenta
2.- si hace mucho calor se activa antes
3.- si el corto es instantaneo, o sea pasamos de bajo consumo a corto en un instante, el *transistor de paso* dentro del chip se calienta a fondo en fracción de seg. pero el calor no se propaga dentro del silicio tan rapido, por eso la proteccion no se llega a activar. Como el calor se produce en un area tan pequeña y con alta R térmica la temperatura en la zona del TBJ de paso sube mucho mas allá de los 250ºC en usegs. con el consabido final del mismo: *horneado rapido*.


----------



## jona

Hola compañeros...
Los molesto una vez mas para comentarles algo que me sucede con una fuente de alimentacion.
Estoy con el esquema que muchos conocen del lm317t en paralelo y este me esta entregando una corriente de 3 amp (la fuente es de 1.2 a 30 v por 3 amp).
Paso a comentarles, arme  esta fuente y luego de armarla me entrega como minimo 2.2 v y regula perfectamente hasta 30V y me entrega perfectamente los 3 amp, y la proteccion donde en caso de cortocircuito comienza a descender la corriente.

Ahora va la pregunta...
¿Es normal esa tension que me esta entregando o es probable que tenga algo mal armado en el circuito?
Ya probe con varios reguladores y estan en la misma tensión o se quedaban como tension minima 5v...  habia armado antes esta fuente en un protoboard y andaba perfectamente, pero ahora no se que le paso....
La tension minima de el lm317t es de 1.2v, asi lo que arme en un protoboard y tambien entregaba esa tension o algunos como minimo 5v , lo raro que son reguladores que nunca me fallaron y son de buena marca ST.
Saludos y me interesaria si a otros les paso... comenten


----------



## mabauti

probablemente tengas alguna resistencia de un valor no correspondiente o quiza alguna mala conexion. Recheca el circuito y postealo .


----------



## jona

Gracias compañero... estoy trabajando con este diagrama,espero que este bien.

Hola amigo.

El problema estaba en el potenciometro de ajuste, aunque lo raro fue que en el tester el potenciometro me lo marcaba perfectamente bien, y con ese pote la tension minima se quedaba en 2.2v, le coloque uno nuevo y soluciono el problema...

Lo que me parece raro es que ajusto la tension de la misma en 12v y varia 11.9 11.8 sin carga ni nada, ¿es una variacion de mv normal eso?

El resto de las pruebas tanto con carga y cortocircuito pasaron ok., eso si hay que ponerle un buen disipador por que a carga plena de 3 amp, calienta bastante.
Saludos y gracias. 

Saludos


----------



## mabauti

> lo q me parece raro sea q ajusto la tension de la misma,en 12v y varia 11.9 11.8,sin carga ni nada,es una variacion de mv normal eso?


 Puede haber una rectificacion con ruidos, pero 0.2V es bastante aceptable

que bueno que se soluciono tu problema


----------



## JV

Es un problema bastante comun con los potenciometros, recordemos que es un contacto metalico sobre una pista de carbon, no es de lo mas preciso, pero no hay muchas opciones. Las fuentes "profesionales" utilizan un potenciometro multivuelta que no tengo idea como son internamente, pero son mas estables en cuanto a mantener un valor.

Coincido con mabauti, esa variacion debe ser ruido, si quieres eliminarlo debes implementar un filtrado mejor.

Saludos..


----------



## jona

Hola colega JV ¿Cómo te va?

En cuanto a la fuente el problema se soluciono poniendole otro potenciometro de los comunes, tuve en cuenta uno multivuelta o llamado sinfin, pero cuando me dijeron lo que costaba [15 pesos argentinos (unos 5 dolares)] no gracias... por el momento.

En cuanto a la fuente esta andando y muy bien, tanto el sistema de proteccion como regulacion.

Saludos y gracias por el dato.


----------



## jona

En esta oportunidad comparto con todos ustedes una fuente de alimentación de unos 1.2v a 30v por 3 ampere para el taller de electrónica, la configuración que utiliza la misma es como dice el titulo, basada en reguladores de tensión LM317T, estos reguladores soportan unos 1.5 ampere sobre disipador, así que intercalando dos de ellos o tres para no estar muy al limite obtendríamos una fuente de tensión capaz de entregar 3 ampere.
obviamente que esto depende también de el transformador a usar.

estos reguladores son capaces de soportar cortocircuitos a la salida de la fuente y no destruirse tan fácilmente como los reguladores lm350k o lm338k,personalmente como aclare varias veces he armado varias fuentes con estos reguladores y algunas andaban y al hacer un corto dejaban de andar o directamente no andaban de entrada,y no podemos hablar de que a la hora de falla ese regulador perdimos unos 30 pesos argentinos,asi como 10 dolares.

los reguladores usados en este caso,no cuestan mas de 1.50 argentino, así como 50centavos de dolar,personalmente he usado los reguladores de la compañía fabricante ST y he tenido resultados positivos.

Algunos aspectos tecnicos a la hora de armar la fuente:
*Que el transformador sea capaz de entregar de la corriente que promete en su etiquetado.
*Los reguladores deben estar muy pero,muy bien refrigerados mediante disipador de aluminio de dimensiones generosas y con su correspondiente grasa siliconada.
*Lo ideal seria poder conseguir un voltimetro y amperimetro,para ver el trabajo de la misma.
*Si bien la fuente cuenta con una protección de cortocircuitos y sobreconsumo, la misma esta dada por el tamaño de el disipador,puesto que a la hora de suceder estos errores, comenzaran a levantar temperatura,y lo mejor es no hacerle cortocircuito por diversion.
A la hora de producirse cortocircuitos el led de encendido se vera un poco disminuido de su brillo,pero lo mejor seria tener un voltimetro que nos visualice tal error.

Información técnica sobre la fuente.
la tension suministrada por el transformador es rectificada mediante D1,D2,D3,D4, y al mismo tiempo filtrado por el capacitor de 4.700(microfaradios),una ves alli se obtiene una tension continua pura(ideal),una resistencia limitadora de 1k suministrara la corriente necesaria para hacer conducir el diodo led, que hara en este caso de testigo de encendido. 
los capacitores de menos valor,100nf,10mf y 22mf,son colocados para lograr una estabilizacion mejor en la fuente. 

los 2 diodos que están, en la entrada y salida de el regulador están como protección (no de el regulador)si no como protección en caso de cortocircuito de que no exploten los capacitores de filtrado y estabilización. 

una ves entre la tensión ya continua a el regulador habrá a su salida unos 3 voltios menos aproximadamente,ejemplo entrada de tensión ya filtrada es de 33v, a la salida de la fuente habrá unos 30v máximos, esto se debe a que el regulador para trabajar correcta debe tener 3v encima de su salida para lograr una estabilización, ademas de ser un diseño puesto por el fabricante. 
la resistencia de 220ohm esta conectada entre el terminal de salida y adj(ajuste) trabaja en conjunto al potenciómetro de 10k que hará variar la tensión de salida. 
la tensión mínima es de 1.3v,mientras que la máxima unos 37v. 
lo mejor seria estar en unos 30v o 35v ya peligrando el regulador.

Espero que les guste y esperare con gusto sus sugerencias,dudas y criticas,lo que les puedo decir es que la fuente me funciona realmente y muy bien,es lo que muchas veces me saca de el apuro en el taller cuando tengo que armar algún circuito y me da en muchas oportunidades de comer a la hora de reparar.

Les dejo un saludos desde argentina.


----------



## 207324

jeje que buen artilugio.

Sabes si existe algun limite en la cantidad de IC's?

Para el caso de tu fuente de cuantos vatios es el disipador que usas?

Gracias


----------



## jona

Hola 207324:

El tema de agregarle yo personalmente para 3 ampere uso 2 reguladores no mas, podes usar 3 para que no te quedes muy al límite, personalmente como dije la probé con 3 amperes, y estoy en proceso de armar otra para un transformadorr de 4 amperes.

Se le pdría agregar más hasta llegar a unos 5 ampere o mas, seria cuestion de probar.

En cuanto al disipador dejame decirte que debe tener unos 10 cm de largo por 7 o 8 cm aproximadamente con espesor de 2mm aproximadamente, por supuesto que con las clásicas rendijas que agragan mas poder a la hora de disipar, asi y todo a plena carga unos 2.5 o 3 ampere, como toda fuente llegando a su limite comienza a notarse la presencia de temperatura elevada (este disipador lo tenia de otra fuente para el transistor 2n3055)

Para la próxima que arme procurare utilizar un disipador mas grande , mi querido amigo se le puede agregar un cooler, ventilacion forzada, pero para mi en lo personal es en vano.

Te comento que el disipador deberia ser mas o menos parecido a el dibujo a continuacion, cómo dije antes estos reguladores comienzan a calentar a la hora de trabajo y proteccion, por lo que lo mejor es pronerle un disipador de generosas dimensiones.
En la imagen que mandé podes colocar los tres reguladores.

Saludos y cualquier cosa comentan...


----------



## 207324

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

El disipador tiene un tamaño considerable tratare de conseguir uno de esas dimensiones.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Pablo16

Hola jona, me interesa armar tu fuente, pero tengo una duda, se puede usar otro diodo diferente del 1N5404?? Espero tu respuesta. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

No soy Jona pero si me permites, te contesto, puedes usar cualquier diodo de 3 o mas Amp. y 200 o mas Volt.
Mira que el 1N5404 es economico y facil de conseguir !


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias fogonazo, lo pregunte porque cuando voy a armar algo asi reviso las piezas en la pagina de internet de una tienda cercana, y esta vez no encontre ese diodo, por eso queria saber que opcion habia, Gracias por la ayuda. Saludos


----------



## jona

Hola.

Cómo te comento el colega Fogonazo, cualquier díodo de 3 ampere, de 100v, está perfectamente, aunque este diodo se consigue muy facilmente 

No dudes en consultarme por el armado de la fuente, realmente a mi me ha dado resultados positivos la misma.

Disculpa la tardanza en responder, pero andaba algo ocupado 

Saludos y comenta como te va


----------



## Pablo16

Otra cosa, hay mucho problema si se modifica un poco el PCB??, sino para armarlo igual pero obviamente a menor tamaño. Gracias


----------



## jona

hola
no hayu ningun tipo de problema,aunque toma en cuenta que debe ser apto para soportar 3 ampere.
saludos


----------



## JV

Para que pueda estimar el ancho de la pista:

http://www.hardwarebook.información/PCB_trace

Saludos..


----------



## mcrven

Hola a todos los del hilo.

Hace un par de días atrás, viendo los distintos avatares de varios colegas tratando de proteger y limitar la corriente que circula por los IC LM317 y similares, le envié a alguien, en este foro, el diagrama que también les anexo aquí.

Se trata de un circuito que es prácticamente de norma, en fuentes de poder diseñadas y producidas por mi hace unos años atrás, con ICs LM723 y L200. El pricipio es el mismo así que, debería funcionar para el LM317 y similares.

EN ESPECIAL PARA *JONA* que tiene la fuente ya en servicio, le sería fácil agregar el dispositivo, probarlo y ajustarlo a sus requerimientos.

Cualquier comentario o información adicional, bienvenidos.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## ars

a mi me gusta mas la idea de agregar transistores para entregar mas amperios.


----------



## Fogonazo

Efectivamente, agregar mas Tr. te da mas Amp. pero si estas probando un circuito "Dudoso" es bueno que no permitas que se queme todo ante un cortocircuito.
Con el esquema de "mcrven" limitas la corriente que puede "Tomar" tu circuito a valores seguros para el circuito y la fuente.


----------



## jona

Hola 

Te comento que trataré de poner en practica lo que comenta el colega Mcrven, en cuanto al colega Ars, tambien es buena idea colocarle transistores de paso para aumentar la corriente de salida pero estos no tienen proteccion a la hora de cortocircuitar su salida.

Veré mas tarde si observando el circuito se me ocurren algunas dudas, gracias por compartirlo.

Para Pablo que queria armar la fuente, le recomiendo que tome en cuenta esta tambien.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias JV por la información de las pistas, era lo que necesitaba. Ese circuito que publica mcrven se ve interesante, pero creo que primero voy a armar la fuente de JONA y después tratar de adaptar  el limitador, Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mcrven

Jona, el circuito de protección también proteje los TR de salida ya que se fija el máximo admisible y la limitación variable, si la implementas, ocurrirá de mayor a menor. EJ.: Si fijste la I máxima a 5A (R8 a máximo) y cortocircuitas la salida, la corriente te marcará 5A y la tensión bajará a 1,2V que creo es el offset del LM317 (Hay forma de llevarlo a 0V, si te interesa.). Si para R8 usas un potenciometro de panel, tendrás tu fuente con limitación variable, en este ejemplo, entre 5A y unos pocos micro-ampere. Sólo cortocircuitando la salida y ajustando R8 a la corriente máxima requerida para ese momento.

Te quise adjuntar unas fotos de una de las fuentes que llevan de norma el circuito que publiqué, Es variable de 0-30V, Corriente de 2A y limitación hasta 6 mA, Voltímetro y Amperímetro de escala fija para lectura simultánea.
Pero no es posible por aquí. Cada foto pesa 2,5 Mb. Si tu e-mail está publicado, te las envío por allí.

Cualquier cosa consultalo que no hay problema.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Yo le pondría a la fuente resistencias bajas de potencia en serie con cada LM317 y después los juntaría para evitar que trabaje uno más que otro. Es lo mismo que se hace cuando se ponen transistores en paralelo en colector común y sin resistencia de base, por ejemplo en los amplificador, que además tienen otras funciones


----------



## mcrven

Hola a todos,
Bueno Francisco, le iba a hacer esa misma sugerencia a Jona pero, como ya se la adelantaste, sólo resta respaldarla pués, los ICs no son iguales entre sí y eso contribuye a que, los efectos de esas diferencias, se reduzcan.

Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------



## jona

hola compañeros
asi tiempo un colega me habia recomendado colocarles dichas resistencias,pero me dijo que la diferencia no era mucha,pero deberia tratar de provarlos
saludos caballeros


----------



## Carlosdaniel

hola a todos en mi humilde opinión por que no utilizan un regulador LM350 que soporta 3 amperios.

Carlos


----------



## jona

hola
Carlosdaniel:
tu respuesta es bienvenida,pero hemos tratado varias veces en el foro,lo que a mi personalmente y varios colegas les paso con ese tipo de regulador.
esos reguladores estan viniendo de baja calidad por aqui, y otros paises parece,te comento por que ha pasado que muchos de ellos,por no decir casi todos,fallan apènas cortocircuitas la salida de la fuente,otros vienen fallados y sin siquiera colocarlos en la fuente,no regulan nada,y otras caracteristicas mas...que hacen que me haya propuesto,armar una fuente de este tipo,como dice un colega,a estos reguladores LM317T,se bancan todo.
los reguladores lm350 como el lm338 estan en argentina,unos 40 pesos,algo asi como 15 dolares,lo cual es demasiado,como para arriesgarse en ese regulador.
saludos...


----------



## jona

Agrego unas fotos, para saber bien de lo que hablamos, para aque que quizas tenga dudas.
esta fuente esta prestando servicio hace meses,y sin ningún tipo de problemas, por lo que la placa con la que fue hecha, no se modifico, es una de el tipo universal con orificios circulares.
para poder visualizar bien el cortocircuito, se recomienda colocar un voltimetro, en mi caso es digital.

Espero les guste, fue armada con poco tiempo, puesto que esta la uso para reparar y probar demás circuitos.

Procuren hacerla un poco mas prolija, y revisar bien los terminales de el regulador.

Ah y me olvidaba de el disipador, si pueden colocarle uno de dimensiones mas grandes y grueso, mejor... por que lo reguladores hay que tratar de tenerlos lo mas refrigerados posibles... para su correcto funcionamiento...

saludos


----------



## El nombre

Hola Jona

Está muy bien la fuente. Un detalle para un futuro diseño: Coloca el disipador en posición vertical. De esa forma evacua mejor el aire caliente y enfria mejor sin tener que usar uno más grande. 
No por poner uno más grande y grueso enfria mejor. 
Es una equivocación. Coloca un trozo de aluminio completamente cuadrado a un simple transistor y verás que no es capaz de evacuar todo el calor. Mirando las características del fabricante de disipadores y calculando lo que necesitas puedes usar disipadores incluso más pequeños.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Hola Jona, tu fuente te ha quedado "Remonona" ! ! !


----------



## jona

hola


> Hola Jona, tu fuente te ha quedado "Remonona" ! ! !



bueno gracias,el tema era que la hice rapido,pero podria haber quedado mejor,tiene un par de agujeros hechos,por que en ella habia tornillos,ya que era de un viejo gabinete de estabilizador de television,lo limpie y quedo muy bien.

en cuanto a el compañero El nombre,estoy de acuerdo contigo,aunque llevar la fuente a maxima corriente,demanda una disipacion bastante grande departe de los reguladores...
saludos


----------



## anthony123

En mi fuente coloque dos llaves: una controla en entrada y otra la salida. ademas del potenciometro. se puede apreciar en la imagen el mínimo logrado con mi fuente fue de 1,6volt pero esta tiene 4 LM317T en paralelo para soportar hasta 6 AMP









Saludos.


----------



## jona

hola
aveces se desea obtener una fuente desde 0v,para hacer otro tipo de practicas.
una de ellas, es hacer conducir un diodo con 0,7 o no conducir con menos de esa tension, esto es como ejemplo,otros la usaran para otras cosas como estas.
saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Quizas lo que diga sea una burrada, es solo una idea.
Asi como podemos sacar más de los 30 volts que permite el regulador haciendo una fuente simétrica con un regulador negativo, ¿no se podría poner dos lm317 en paralelo y ajustarlos individualmente? Asi se podría regular una pequeñísima diferencia entre uno y otro. nose si tendrá algun sentido nunca se me habría ocurrido hacer algo asi. pero bueno que alguien que sepa diga que se puede hacer. jeje
Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## mcrven

Bueno muchachos. vuelvo a meter la cuchara en la sopa.

Cómo cargan los pelos de punta con el asunto de llevar las fuentes a 0V, aquí les anexo la trampa.

Saludos: mcrven

OJO. NO PREGUNTEN: Funciona con cualquier regulador, positivo o negativo.


----------



## mcrven

Además, agréguenle a las fuentes el circuito anexo y,

1.- Difícilmente se volverá a quemar algo.

2.- Permite limitar la corriente de salida.

3.- permite agregar un galvanómetro para leer la corriente directamente.


----------



## Fogonazo

electroaficionado: No te comprendo la idea del paralelo a distintas tensiones.


----------



## jona

hola
con el siguiente circuito tambien se lo puede llevar a 0v, consta de un diodo zener de 1.2vque proporciona un voltaje de referencia de 1.2v, pero de polaridad opuesta a la del voltaje de salida.
de este modo cuando el potenciometro este en su minimo recorrido,la tension de salida sera casi 0v.
saludos


----------



## nickate

Gracias una vez más por su atención, estoy apenas montando la primera "trampa" colocada por el compañero mcrven, ya que lo segundo es muy bueno, que por lo visto ofrece muy buena calidad, pero se le agrega una gota de dificultad, y por lo tanto se deveria aplicar con más tiempo, me parecio tambien sencillo el circuito de jona pero lo que no me hizo utilizarlo, aparte de tener que ir a la tienda a comprar el zener, y la tienda esta lejos y hacia mucho sol, fue que usó la oración: "la tension de salida sera casi 0v" y necesito que en realidad la tensión de salidad sea 0V, claro recuerdo las palabras del compañero que se puede apargar la fuente, que es lógico, pero no es mi idea, necesito que la fuente este encendida, y, como ya dije estoy montando la "trampa de mcrven" y espero que me resulte.

Estuve probando la idea del compañero mcrven pero no me resulto, en un principio me daba de 1.25 a 33 volts, despues de hacer lo de mcrven loa tensión llega a 13 volts. moviendo tanto R2 como R3, tratando de buscar por lo menos 30 Volts. 

Si el compañero tal vez me explique por que, o si alguien tiene una sugerencia. se los agradeceria un monton.

Se me olvido escribir que casi logro la tensión 0, poniendo en R3 un potenciometro de 100koh. si esto afecta en algo no duden en escribir, aunque lo pobre con otras mediciones (2, 10, 20, 50 Koh) pero no resulto, llegaba a 0.200, el resultado fue bueno con R3 de 100 K pero el problema ahora radico en el que les comente antaes.

Saludos. 
Nickate.


----------



## mcrven

Nikate, tómale una foto a lo que tú hiciste y publícala.
Los resultados que dices haber obtenido son incomprensibles, lo que me hace sospechar que hay un error en el ensamblaje.

Espero la foto para ver si me indica algo.

mcrven


----------



## aerodesliza

Quisiera saber si esta bien armado la parte de los potenciometros de mi fuente es correcto poder usar esta config porque he tenido algunas fallas?

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

El diagrama y el PCB no muestran falla.
Los potes están es serie. Esa configuración se usa para tener ajuste grueso y fino.

mcrven


----------



## electroaficionado

Yo pondria una resitencia de muy bajo valor en seria a cada regulador para que se reparta el consumo bien parejo, mucha gente lo recomienda, pero no es obligatorio.
Saludos.


----------



## jona

Hola
Es verdad, para que trabajen a la par cada regulador, es mejor agregarle resistencias de bajo valor a cada salida de el regulador (0.22 ohm x 5w).
Otra recomendacion es la de agregarle como he visto potenciometros en serie (ajuste grueso y fino/volts y milivolts), pero esto tambien se soluciona con un buen potenciometro multivuelta, comprado o sacandolo de alguna placa de t.v viejo, venian potenciometros multivueltas para hacer la regulacion fina de el sintonizador de canales.

Ahorrar en disipadores en mala idea, lo mejor es agregarle algo como lo que le puse yo, o inclusive mas grande. 

Recomendaria si o si, agregarle voltimetro digital (ya comprado y ensablado en una caja) o analogico, para verificar tension a la salida, pero mas que nada saber cuando estamos cometiendo un cortocircuito a la salida, o excediéndonos en la corriente entregada por el transformador, obviamente que pediria mucho agregarle amperimetro, pero ya es una cuestion de bolsillo.

Una fuente de estas caracteristicas comerciales, estan en el orden de los 600 o 800 pesos, armandola ustedes con todos los detalles no gastan mas de 150 o 200 pesos.
Obviamente las comerciales quizas vengan con regulador de corriente y miles de protecciones, pero esta no tiene mucho de que envidiarles, para un taller de reparaciones y laboratorio.
La mia esta en servicio hace tiempo, y anda por otros talleres prestada, estaré armando pronto un par mas para mi, y otros colegas locales.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

jona dijo:
			
		

> otra recomendacion es la de agregarle como he visto potenciometros en serie(ajuste grueso y fino/volts y milivolts),pero esto tambien se soluciona con un buen potenciometro multivuelta,comprado o sacandolo de alguna placa de t.v viejo, venian potenciometros multivueltas para hacer la regulacion fina de el sintonizador de canales.
> 
> ahorrar en disipadores en mala idea, lo mejor es agregarle algo como lo que le puse yo, o inclusive mas grande.
> 
> saludos



De cuanto vendrian a ser cada uno de los potenciometros? 10K y 1 K esta bien?

Totalmente de acuerdo con el disipador, ahorrar en disipador es arriesgar los reguladores.
Si se quiere ahorrar espacio hay que recurrir a ventilacion forzada.


Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

No entiendo por qué motivo se han empeñado en poner potes de 10K con los LM y otros reguladores también si, en el datasheet recomiendan 5K.

En todo caso, para esa configuración, los valores serían: *Ajuste grueso 5KΩ, Ajuste fino 500Ω*.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## jona

hola
electroaficionado, como lo indicas vos esta perfecto.

mario en cuanto a los valores de los potenciometros, es verdad lo que comentas, yo lo tengo funcionando y sin problemas si no me acuerdo 10 k o 25k(ahora no te puedo confirmar por que anda dando vuelta por unos talleres,prestada).los valores que indicas estan perfectos tambien, pero no creo que la diferencia ocasione problemas.
aunque como dije antes, es mejor agregarle un multivuelta, aunque estan como 15$ argentinos.
saludos


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola 

Me surgen un par de dudas.

Se podria usar un transformador de 30 Voltios - 5 Amperios.?

Entre los terminales de salida, parece que hay un Condensador Ceramico representado aunque no pone valor , si es así que valor tiene ?

De que valor deberia poner el fusible de al fuente, si por ejemplo la fuente da 4.5 Amperios valdria  uno de 4 Amperios ?  Y por otra parte deberia ir montado en el cable positivo de salida no ?


   ops:  ops:  ops:      

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> Se podria usar un transformador de 30 Voltios - 5 Amperios.?


Si, si ves claramente el datasheet te dice el limite de la entrada, para 5 amp tedrias que colocar 4 LM317T en paralelo y seguir las recomendaciones que se han venido hablando estos dias sobre los reguladores en paralelo



			
				MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> Entre los terminales de salida, parece que hay un Condensador Ceramico representado aunque no pone valor , si es así que valor tiene ?


100 nF



			
				MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> De que valor deberia poner el fusible de al fuente, si por ejemplo la fuente da 4.5 Amperios valdria  uno de 4 Amperios ?  Y por otra parte deberia ir montado en el cable positivo de salida no ?


Ni ibas a colocarle un transformador de 5 amp? si es asi coloca un fusible de 6 AMP


----------



## jona

hola MasCalambres.
usando ese transformadorr no deberias de tener problemas, aunque luego de rectificado y filtrado quizas la tension se eleve un poco a mas de 35 v, la tension de alimentacion maxima es 37v,asi que estas un poco en el limite.
para las demas preguntas las respondio el amigo antony, aunque en mi fuente no tengo fusible, puesto que como la fuente tiene proteccion interna en los reguladores contra cortocircuito, no hace falta, ademas que cada vez que hagas un cortocircuito tendras que cambiar el fusible.
por el tema de el disipador, ponele uno como el mio o MEJOR como el de antony, que tiene unas fotos publicadas, por lo menos para MI, nada de coolers y eso, no hace falta, con un buen disipador estas.
cualquier cosa antony publica la foto de tu disipador asi se da una idea.
saludos y suerte.esperemos tener noticias pronto de como fue eso.


----------



## jona

hola
mascalambres las resistencias pueden ser de 5 o 6 watts sin ningun problema.
saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Nuestro compañero mcrven, ha publicado un articulo que complementa muy bien este tema.

Pueden encontrar este articulo en la siguiente dirección:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuentes-detalles-constructivos.htm

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Recuerden que estos reguladores disipan la potencia no empleada en forma de calor y si no se les pone el equipo de disipación adecuado (mica, niple, grasa siliconada de alta conductividad calorica) la cosa se pondra fea cuando se tenga una buena carga y por largo tiempo


----------



## dgiraldo

saludos colegas:

tengo que montar una fuente regulada de 0 a 30 voltios a 3 amperios, encontre el sguiente circuito:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm

pero me entrega 2A máximo, quisiera saber si puedo sobre el montaje anterior poner los otros dos Tr. (de cada lado) para aumentar la corriente por lo menos a 3A.

saludos desde colombia


----------



## JV

dgiraldo, leiste la pagina que pasaste? porque indica como llevarla de 2 a 5A.



Saludos..


----------



## dgiraldo

la cosa es que necesito hacer 3 fuentes en una sola, dos simétricas de +/- 12 y +/- 5 y una variable de 0 a 30,  y sólo quiero usar un transformador y poner las 3 en "paralelo" y trabajarlas asi... pero no se si al poner un transformador de 5A sea suficiente para lograr que las 3 fuentes generen hasta 3A. si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia es bienvenida.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Si tienes 3 fuentes de 3 A y un transformador que te da 5 A me parece que falta algo (Como 4 A)

Ademas, si tienes 1 fuente de +-12, otra de +-5 y por ultimo otra de 0- 30V son 5 fuentes no 3

Me parece que debes aclarar un poco


----------



## dgiraldo

que pena Fogonazo ahi disculpa por le fata de claridad.

digamos que las fuentes simétrica de +/-12 y variable no me importan....

por ahora quiero hacer sólo la de 5V a 3A, he visto en varias páginas del foro pero no he visto ninguna que me ayude, busque y encontré en http://www.tocache.org/electronics/design/supply5v3a.html pero no me especifican que tipo de resistencias (a cuantos W) usar... si alguien me puede colaborar con eso, se lo agradecería.

Cuando tenga el diseño de mi fuente lo publicaré.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese esquema se discutio en el foro, tambien encuentras la formula para calcular las resistencias en el datasseet del LMxxxx,
Incluso la puede hacer variable si empleas un LM317

Aqui tienes 2 posibilidades


----------



## el tierno

navegando por el ciberespacio encontre un post que dice lo siguiente:

Estimados colegas la idea propuesta por Alvarez, es muy hacertada por que no hay nada mas estable que el lm317 yo siempre lo utilizo en los ups que construyo para el sistemas de carga de baterías. 

pero en mi caso yo coloco tres lm317 en paralelo de manera de obtener mayor amperaje así que les propongo hacer lo mismo como muestro en la siguiente imagen... 








oniniones ?


----------



## electroaficionado

Que esa fuente es MUY (MUY!) parecida a una que hay aqui en el foro, publicada por Jona... y la cual fue comentada laaaaaaaaaaaargo y tendido.


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola

Estoy pensando hacerme una fuente de alimentación con LM317T en paralelo y la cosa es que mi transformador da 3 Amperios por lo que lo adecuado seria emplear dos LM317T.

La duda que me surge es si pongo mas LM317T, por ejemplo cuatro, la intensidad se repartiría entre ellos no ?, con lo que en teoría no se me calentarían tanto ya que por ellos circularía menos corriente no ?

¿¿Que os parece la idea ?

Saludos...


----------



## electroaficionado

Eso es verdad. Igual a un transformador de 3A no es conveniente sacarselos todos, o sea que no andaras en mucho mas de 2.5A... Es mas una cuestion de que disipador le pones y si la vas a usar mucho tiempo con mucha corriente, creo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola Electroaficionado

Eso que dices es cierto pero como no tengo un buen disipador, que es eso lo que mas me frena, voy a poner varios LM317T en paralelo para ver que resultado da, para los 3 Amperios voy a poner 4 LM317T a ver que tal se calientan y la corriente que da el transformador  

Cuando lo tenga montado pondré una foto de como quedo la fuente.

Un Saludo.


----------



## electroaficionado

mmm habria que ver que disipador tienes, porque si es muy chiquito ni con 4 vas a llegar a una corirente en bajos voltajes.

Yo te diria que consigas en una casa de computacion una fuente quemada (las regalan sin mas) y le saques los disipadores, que suelen ser muy buenos, y pones un par de 317 por cada uno

Saludos.


----------



## jona

ponele un pedazo de disipador bastante generoso, y no vas a tener problemas.


----------



## Marbas

Que tal soy nuevo en el foro, anduve viendo algunas fuentes publicdas y me llamo la atensión la que propuso jona al inicio de este tema la de los lm317 en paralelo, todo me queda claro solo tengo una pequeña duda. Como puedo adaptarle un ventilador el cual es de 12v 0.18A.


----------



## anthony123

Hace tiempo le hice la misma pregunta (Pero por msn) al amigo Jona..!  

Usa un LM7824 seguido de un LM7812 para obtener los 12v para tu ventilador..!


----------



## El nombre

Eso es despilfarrar. Con 180mA apenas de calienta el 7812.
Mejor aun: usa un lm317 para que te saque 12V


----------



## anthony123

Tambien es una solucion..! Pero lo decia por cuestiones de precio


----------



## Marbas

ok anthony, mi transformador es de 24v 5A, no se puede poner solo el lm7812 o para que poner el 7824 si ya tengo los 24v a y otra cosa este circuito puede aguantar los 5A? y si es asi a la salida me entrega el mismo amperaje?


----------



## anthony123

No.. el LM7812 soporta 1A.. es mejor que uses los LM317T con un potenciometro para que puedas obtener un ajuste en las decimas (XX,xx)

Otra cosa, el IC consume lo que necesita.. no importa si le metes 15 v 3A o 15 80A


----------



## electroaficionado

Marbas dijo:
			
		

> ok anthony, mi transformador es de 24v 5A, no se puede poner solo el lm7812 o para que poner el 7824 si ya tengo los 24v a y otra cosa este circuito puede aguantar los 5A? y si es asi a la salida me entrega el mismo amperaje?



24V de alterna es lo que tienes. Al rectificar eso sube.

El objetivo es repartir la caida de tension para que el 7812 no haga todo el trabajo. No recuerdo la tension diferencial máxima para ese circuito pero 21V no es poca cosa.


Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Exactamente..! Pero creo que si tienes problemas con el espacio y el disipador utiliza un LM317T


----------



## Marbas

Practicamente estariamos hablando de construir otra fuente similar a la que ya tengo, creo que no tendria mucho caso pero agradesco sus comentarios, creo que para no compliarme mas la vida utilizare un buen disipador para los lm317.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Creo que no es lo mismo..! Solamente vas a usar un sistema mas sencillo! 
Solo necesitas adicionalmente a la fuente
1* LM317T
1*Resistencia de 220
1*Potenciometro de 5K
2* Ceramicos de 100 nF
1* 100 uF/25volt


----------



## Marbas

Checando de volon encontre los materiales, creo que no puedo perder nada en probarlo, ya por ultimo me surgio una duda. La resistencia de 220 tanto de la primer fuente como el de la segunda de cuantos watts debe de ser. me habian dicho que tenia que ser de 5watts, es esto cierto o puedo usar de las de 1/4?


----------



## anthony123

Yo use una de 1/2W..! Y me anda perfecto.:! No se calienta ni nada.:! De todas formas dirigete al data.:!


----------



## alex_tzintzun

hola jona, sabes, soy nuevo en el foro y tu fuente me parece muy buena, solo que tengo una duda, necesito la fuente de 0 a 30 volts a 3 amperes y  no se si me sirva un transformador de 24 volts a 3 amperes, o necesito uno de mas voltaje y amperaje? Te agradezco tu ayuda y a todos los usuarios de este foro tambien si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## electroaficionado

Con el voltaje estas bien, Con la corriente estas muy justo, es probable que no tengas todos los 3A disponibles.
Yo pondria no menos que uno de 4A.
Recuerda que si pones solo 2 317 tambien vas a tener problemas para sacar toda la corriente en voltajes mas bajos, por una cuestion de calor.

Saludos.


----------



## jona

hola chicos...
como les va tanto tiempo..?

me alegra de saber que aun algunos colegas desean armar esta fuente de alimentacion, es economica, facil de construir y segura... aun conservo la mia y funciona perfectamente en el taller.

creo que los valores de componentes son claros en el circuito electrico, pero siempre se plantea alguna que otra duda para aquellos que deseen armarla.
tengan en cuenta algunas datos nada mas:
no intenten ahorrar en disipador, puesto que los reguladores Lm 317, son de calentar tanto a la hora de trabajar regulando y a la hora de sufrir un cortocircuito la salida, por proteccion elevan su temperatura...pero tampoco es necesario la incorporacion de un cooler para refrigerar, salvo que por una cuestion de espacio el disipador no sea lo suficiente para evacuar el calor irradiado por los LM...
otra alternativa seria que al llegar el disipador a una cierta temperatura calorica, se active mediante un circuito electronico(que vi que anda dando vueltas por la red) el cooler para enfriar, pero esto seria simplemente para no tener el cooler activado todo el dia.
seria una cuestion de ponerlo en practica...

el resto esta dicho creo...
bueno antony, me alegra que andes por aqui todavia, por una cuestion de trabajo y tiempo personal, no estoy practicamente aqui ya, pero veo que estas siempre a la disposicion de los demas para hablar de este tema, y otros tambien.
aproposito aun conservas la fuente tuya? o ha pasado en algun momento a reparaciones, con todas las cosas que andas experimentando?
saludos para todos y suerte...


----------



## anthony123

jona dijo:
			
		

> aproposito aun conservas la fuente tuya? o ha pasado en algun momento a reparaciones, con todas las cosas que andas experimentando?
> saludos para todos y suerte...



Bueno amigo ahorita anda desamada por el siguiente problema (Que por cierto lo iva a escribir aqui y pss pille tu pregunta)

Alguno de uds (los que tienen fuentes con LM317T en paralelo con I>3 ampers) han sufrido del calentamiento de las resistencias limitadores de los circuitos a los cuales le colocan la fuente?

El amigo Fogonazo me dijo que podria ser que los LM estén en corto internamente, pero compré uno nuevo para ver si era dicha afirmacion, y NADA..! Intente cambiando el puente de diodo y los capacitores de desacoplo pero nada.. 


EDIT1: El consumo de los circuitos no pasan de 150 mA
EDIT2: Las resistencias expuestas algunas son de 1/2 y 1W (Ambas de calientan, por supuesto una menos que la otra)
Alguna recomendancion? Que puedo hacer? El transformador podria estar en corto?

PD: La temperatura que cojen las resistencias debe andar por encima del punto de dolor (54 ºC)
Con esta fuente, siempre recuerdo una frase que me dijeron: "Un circuito toma lo que necesita y el resto lo deja tranquilo". Tal frase es la que me tiene mal, ya que he tenido que destinar dinero para comprar baterias, adicionandole lo incomodo que es trabajar con ellas (Sometimes)

Saludos y felices pascuas..!


----------



## Fogonazo

Creo que estoy un poco perdido sobre que resistencias te calientan.



			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo use una de 1/2W..! Y me anda perfecto.:! No se calienta ni nada.:! De todas formas dirigete al data.:!


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/136670/

¿ Son las del divisor de ajuste u otra cosa ?


----------



## anthony123

Las del divisor de ajuste NO.  Son las de los circuitos a las cuales le monto la fuente..! 

Y ese calentamiento no se lo adjunto al cosumo ya que no supera los 150 mA!


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Son las que distribuyen la carga entre los LM de forma pareja ?

¿ Y de que valor son ?


----------



## anthony123

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Son las que distribuyen la carga entre los LM de forma pareja ?
> 
> ¿ Y de que valor son ?



No.. Ninguna de las resistencias de la fuente son las que se calientan..! Las que se calientan son las resistencias que tienen los circuitos a los cuales conecto  LA FUENTE.

Se que se tienen que calentar para disipar la potencia que fluye a través de ellas, pero no a tan altas temperaturas. Ademas, me quema los IC


----------



## Fogonazo

Si se te calientan las resistencias algo estará mal con tu circuito.

Publica el esquema "Calenton"


----------



## anthony123

Le coloque 9 volt..! La que se calienta es la de 10 ohm en el colector del NPN y una de 220 ohm de un led que coloque..!

Como un hecho adicional.. ME quemo el TL082   

EDIT: Lo mismo pasa con los reguladores de voltaje LMxxx


----------



## Fogonazo

El calentamiento de R=10 seguramente (También debería calentarse el BC548) es porque no oscila, verifica la etapa de HF
Para próximas pruebas *NO* coloques el TL082, la parte de HF debe oscilar igualmente (Aunque no este el operacional)
Por que se te pudo haber quemado el TL082 *¿?¿?¿?¿?* (Ni idea), ¿ No habrás conectado algo a revés ?

Edit:
Los LM317 no son muy confiables con cargas de HF, no seria malo que pongas a la entrada de tu circuito un par de capacitores de desacoplo (Entre vivo y GND) 22µ + 10nF


----------



## anthony123

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El calentamiento de R=10 seguramente (También debería calentarse el BC548) es porque no oscila, verifica la etapa de HF



Si oscila, le tuve que agregar un buffer (En el osciloscopio la señal no es nada senoidal)..! Antes de colocarle el buffer, si ocurria lo que me decias..!



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para próximas pruebas *NO* coloques el TL082, la parte de HF debe oscilar igualmente (Aunque no este el operacional)


Si, se que debe oscilar sin el..! Y por cierto las primeras pruebas las hice sin el..!



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Por que se te pudo haber quemado el TL082 *¿?¿?¿?¿?* (Ni idea), ¿ No habrás conectado algo a revés ?


Todo esta correctamente..! Imaginate que antes de montarle la fuente, funcionaba perfecto, la onda quedaba triguangular como debia. Luego (de usar la fuentecita) lo trate de prender y no me andó.:! Tuve que cambiar el IC..!



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Edit:
> Los LM317 no son muy confiables con cargas de HF, no seria malo que pongas a la entrada de tu circuito un par de capacitores de desacoplo (Entre vivo y GND) 22µ + 10nF



Precisamente te hablo de la *"quemada de los LM78xx"*..! Siempre tengo por costumbre usarlos..!

EDIT1: Ya lo tengo como regla.. Me quema los reguladores de voltaje..!


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ O sea que con una fuente externa te anduvo y cuando le colocaste el LM78xx se "Pudrió todo" ?
Eso concuerda con lo que te comente de que a los reguladores integrados no le simpatiza alimentar circuitos de RF.
Si existe la posibilidad mete el oscilador en un contenedor metálico o envuelvelo con papel "españa"
Armate 2 bobinitas de separación para la alimentación, una en serie con el + y la otra con el - del lado del oscilador. Este esquema es un poco extremista pero intenta a ver que pasa.


----------



## anthony123

Estas entiendo pero vienen 2 objeciones:

1** Me quema todos los reguladores de voltaje, incluyendo los LM7805 de los pic's proyects.

2** La fuente la puse a 9 volt y se la puse al Wobulator..! Ahi fue cuando se quemo el TL082 y se calentaron las resistencias (50 ºC)


----------



## Fogonazo

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Estas entiendo pero vienen 2 objeciones:
> 
> 1** Me quema todos los reguladores de voltaje, incluyendo los LM7805 de los pic's proyects.


¿ Eso quiere decir que *NO* puedes emplear LM78xx en nada y que tus proyectos solo funcionan con la fuente paralelo ?



> 2** La fuente la puse a 9 volt y se la puse al Wobulator..! Ahi fue cuando se quemo el TL082 y se calentaron las resistencias (50 ºC)


Eso pudo haber ocurrido por las inestabilidades que le provoca la RF a los LM78xx


----------



## anthony123

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Eso quiere decir que *NO* puedes emplear LM78xx en nada y que tus proyectos solo funcionan con la fuente paralelo ?


Al contrario, ya *NO USO* la fuente paralelo por temor a quemar o estropiar algo.!



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Eso pudo haber ocurrido por las inestabilidades que le provoca la RF a los LM78xx



No, en el wobulator no use reguladores de voltajes, solo la fuente PELADA..

PD: Creo que estoy llegando a una conclusion.. (Aunque me parece raro porque la fuente tiene una inductancia como 5 µH en serie con la salida) los LM317T se vuelven locos con la RF..
 Puede ser eso?


----------



## Fogonazo

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> .....PD: Creo que estoy llegando a una conclusion.. (Aunque me parece raro porque la fuente tiene una inductancia como 5 µH en serie con la salida) los LM317T se vuelven locos con la RF..
> Puede ser eso?


Eso es lo que te estoy comentando desde hace rato
Los reguladores integrados no son amistosos con los esquemas de RF o hay que aislarlos muy bien de la RF para que funcionen correctamente


----------



## anthony123

Entonces:

Me armo 2 inductancias de 330 µH (Cosa facil con mi LC meter) y uso tu esquema con el moton de capacitores..! Le monto MKT y NP0s!

Hago la prueba con un LM317T para eliminar la variable "daño interno"

Agrego otra variable y uso una fuente que saqué de una impresora. (18 V 1,5 Amper)
1** Le pongo la fuente al Vin del LM para eliminar que sea algo del transformador o del puente de diodos.!


----------



## Fogonazo

El valor del inductor no es importante, con unas 30 vueltas del alambre que tengas sobre una forma de 3 o 4 mm alcanzará, si es importante la cadena de capacitores.
Y si quieres prueba primero con un solo inductor solo en el positivo


----------



## anthony123

En el esquema que publicaste no colocaste capacitores grandes (>1000µF).. Entonces no los coloco?


----------



## Fogonazo

*C2 = 1mF = 1000 µF*


----------



## anthony123

Fogonazo, las cosas como que ahora están yendo mejor..! El LM317T no se calienta e hice varias pruebillas y todo en perfecto orden (Hasta el de la resistencia)

Ahora viene la prueba mayor.. La fuente con su transformadoresote (Use un pequeño de 9volt 500 mA) de 20 volt y 4, algo ampers..! 

Saludos y gracias.. ! Deberias agregarlo como un detalle mas en tu post sobre los reguladores en la practica..!


----------



## Fogonazo

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> .....Las cosas como que ahora están yendo mejor..! El LM317T no se calienta e hice varias pruebillas y todo en perfecto orden (Hasta el de la resistencia)
> 
> ..... ! Deberias agregarlo como un detalle mas en tu post sobre los reguladores en la practica..!


Ya esta echo


----------



## anthony123

Oye fogo y al final no debo colocar un cap grande? Y que me decis sobre el metodo que he estado viendo ultimamente.. el de colocar 4 caps de 10 nF en los diodos del puente?


----------



## Fogonazo

El puente de diodos en paralelo con capacitores es muy habitual en audio para que no entren interferencias al aparato, en tu caso se te cuela desde tu propio esquema al regulador.


----------



## anthony123

Y los capacitores grandes a la salida?


----------



## Fogonazo

A la salida del regulador no se necesitan capacitores "Grandes" con unos 47uF te alcanzan.


----------



## anthony123

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo..! Tu solucion me ha quitado muchos dolores de cabeza:.! Además, servirá de contribucion para el foro.:!


----------



## karmaton

Quisiera preguntarle al compañero nicKate sobre la supuesta "trampa". como asi llamaron, cual al fin utilizo. la que publico jona o mcrven, a ver si probo las dos y si al fin pudo solucionar su problema.

Compañero mcrven disculpa la pregunta, es sobre el circuito anexo para llevar las fuente a 0v, el primero que compartiste en la pagina 4, la resistencia R4 de 120, va a conectada a que? ahí dice que -5V no regulados, pero no entiendo muy bien de donde se originan, que quiere decir eso, disculpa mi ignorancia.


Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

karmaton dijo:
			
		

> compañero mcrven disculpa la pregunta,es sobre el circuito anexo para llevar las fuente a 0v, el primero que compartiste en la pagina 4, la resistencia R4 de 120, va a conectada a que? hay dice que -5V no regulados, pero no entiendo muy bien de donde se originan, que quiere decir eso, disculpa mi ignorancia.
> saludes.



Si te fijas bien, esa trampa, debería estar escrita así: "trampa", entre comillas, y es porqué la mayoría la entiende así.

La R4 debe ir a una fuente de -5V no regulada. Se obtiene de un devanado adicional del mismo transformador principàl de la fuente o de un transformador pequeño, de unos 6 VAC rectificados en media onda (un sólo diodo), sobre un capacitor de 100 µF.
El zener regula ese voltaje a -2.7V y mediante el potenciómetro se regula el cero voltios de salida de la fuente.

Saludos:


----------



## karmaton

jona dijo:
			
		

> hola
> es verdad, para que trabajen a la par cada regulador, es mejor agregarle resistencias de bajo valor a cada salida de el regulador(o.22 ohm x 5w).
> saludos


----------



## karmaton

Con estas resistencias hay que tener mucho mas cuidado con los cortos a la salida.


----------



## cevollin

hola que tal me gustaria armar una fuente de 12 volts a 10 amperes y no pude evitar ver  el esquema de "jona" ok ahora mi pregunta es ¿si se puede poner varios de estos reguladorres en paralelo para asi sumar la corriente de salida ok ahora los diodos 1n5404 del esquema de jona para que sirven y otr duda por ultimo si conectas varios de estos reguladores en paralelo reduces mas su vida de uso ya que al poner varios de estos reguladores las salida de cada regulador el voltaje no siempre es constante causando asi como un tipo de corto


----------



## Fogonazo

cevollin dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal me gustaria armar una fuente de 12 volts a 10 amperes y no pude evitar ver  el esquema de "jona" ok ahora mi pregunta es ¿si se puede poner varios de estos reguladorres en paralelo para asi sumar la corriente de salida ok


Se puede pero para 10A yo buscaría otra solución



> ahora los diodos 1n5404 del esquema de jona para que sirven


Los diodos protegen a los reguladores de la tensión inversa que puede provenir de la descarga de los electrolíticos de salida ante un corte del suministro del transformador



> y otr duda por ultimo si conectas varios de estos reguladores en paralelo reduces mas su vida de uso ya que al poner varios de estos reguladores las salida de cada regulador el voltaje no siempre es constante causando asi como un tipo de corto


NO existe cortocircuito porque las salidas de los reguladores están todas a un mismo potencial, además cada regulador posee su propia protección contra cortocircuito.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola cevollin.
Descarga de aquí: http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/3/LM338.shtml
La hoja de datos del LM338  
Transferencia Directa LM338 datasheet de ST Microelectronics.
En los circuitos de aplicación vas a encontrar un circuito de  1.2V a 20V / 10A , lo ajusta a 12V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cevollin

hoo ya entedi fogonaso entonses los diodos es para que encaso grado que cortemos la electrisidad en la fuernte o se balla la luz el condensador de 22 uf y el otro condensador que esta en paralelo a este se descargan por medio del diodo 1n5404 de arriba antes del regulador para que asi no haiga tensión inversa en el y el capacitor de 10uf se descarga ahora por medio de los 2 diodos 1n5404 que esta en serie

ahora me gusto la idea de elaficionado de en vez de usar lm317 usar 2 lm 338


----------



## delfros

Buenas, Compañero Jona, implemento tu diseño de la fuente y la misma me esta funcionando pero tengo una gran duda, resulta que no disponia de un disipador como el que tu recomendabas y decidi usar un disipador para cada regulador (para mi caso 2, porque decidi hacerla de cuando mucho 3Amp mi fuente), resulta que al momento de exigirle una cantidad sustancial de corriente al circuito, digamos > 1.5 Amp, tengo un calentamiento exesivo en uno de los reguladores, ¿Esto es normal, dado que ambos reguladores poseen el mismo tipo de disipador?, ¿Cada regulador no deberia mandar una corriente similar y por ende su calentamiento deberia ser "homogeneo"?. 

De Antemano Agradezco sus respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Uno se calienta más porque no exixten dos reguladores identicos, por lo que, uno trabaja más que en otro.
No sé si haz leido todo el tema, pero creo que le añaden un resistencia a la salida de cada regulador, algo así de 0.01 ohm (de esto no estoy seguro del valor).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablacho

mmm si mal no recuerdo el lm317 permite conexión en paralelo, y respecto a la caida de tensión, si te pones a pensar, el integrado no banca más de 1,5A, 3A si los ponés en paralelo, el mismo tiene una protección para limitar la corriente a ese valor... ahora, vos le ponés una carga de 5,6ohm, por 3A son... 18V! la ley de ohm funciona! muchacho, si querés 30V en 3A conseguí una resistencia de 10 ohm  y un lindo disipador! saludos


----------



## Cacho

NostromO dijo:
			
		

> ...me gustaria una que tubiera minimo 2A. tu tubiste exito?



Usá un booster de corriente. Hay varios modelos esquemas por el foro: Se hacen con un PNP de potencia, una resistencia y el regulador para la rama positiva, y en caso de quererlo para la negativa, se cambia el transistor por un NPN.

Saludos


----------



## pablacho

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si lo quemás, aprendés. Si no lo quemás, no aprendés.


no estoy del todo de acuerdo jejeje... si lo quemás, aprendés... si no lo quemás, FUNCIONA  saludos


----------



## Cacho

Sí Pablacho, funciona. ¡Pero no es didáctico!  

Además, no es tan divertido (está claro que se queman cosas baratas o canibalizadas).

Saludos


----------



## none0

Hola, si bien parece el tema esta hace un tiempo abandonado, les queria consultar si me podrian indicar como poder agregarle un led o un buzzer para que indique cuando se esta produciendo un corto, ya que soy novato en la electronica

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

none0 dijo:


> ......me podrian indicar como poder agregarle un led o un buzzer para que indique cuando se esta produciendo un corto......


Mira este esquema, la parte que esta entre el puente rectificador y los transistores de regulación es la protección contra cortos, esto se podría adaptar a tu fuente.
Esta protección posee retención, es decir que ante un corto hay que apretar un boton para volver a habilitarla.

Ver el archivo adjunto 3631

Hay un esquema de corte por sobre-consumo más sencillo, pero no lo encuentro


----------



## none0

Fogonazo, gracias por contestar, me resulta medio complicado entender el diagrama que pusiste ya que estoy empezando con esto de la electronica, igualmente segui investigando y logre armar el siguiente diagrama basandome en todo lo que pusieron en este post y cosas que consegui por otro lado. Se los paso a ver que les parece y por ahi a alguien le pueda servir de ayuda.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No es aconsejable poner los LM317 en paralelo (cambia de posisción de R6,R7,R8, pon los en el terminal de salida del los LM317, y los terminales libres de la resistencias se unen formado la salida (cambia R&,R7,R8= 0.068 ohm / 5W).

R se calcula R= 0.6V / Isc Isc= corriente de corto circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si puedes lee este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/#post108511


----------



## rodrigo-99

hola
es la primera vez que escribo en el foro aunque ya llevo algun tiempo leyendolo, me parece muy bueno, tengo una duda con esto de la fuente, 

1-Tengo un transformador, no viene ni voltaje ni la intensidad, pero tiene varios cables de salida, puedo ocupar solo tres de ellos, uno que parece ser comun con todos y los otros dos me entregan 60v entre ellos y con el comun 30 aproximadamente

2- al circuito original le puedo agegear unos lm337 para voltajes negativos?

3-Podria agregarle un lcd para que muestre el voltaje en el? 

Gracias


----------



## g.corallo

rodrigo-99 dijo:


> hola
> es la primera vez que escribo en el foro aunque ya llevo algun tiempo leyendolo, me parece muy bueno, tengo una duda con esto de la fuente,
> 
> 1-Tengo un transformador, no viene ni voltaje ni la intensidad, pero tiene varios cables de salida, puedo ocupar solo tres de ellos, uno que parece ser comun con todos y los otros dos me entregan 60v entre ellos y con el comun 30 aproximadamente
> 
> 2- al circuito original le puedo agegear unos lm337 para voltajes negativos?
> 
> 3-Podria agregarle un lcd para que muestre el voltaje en el?
> 
> Gracias





1 no puedes alimentar el circuito 60v es mas del limite


2 si deseas una fuente regulable simetrica tienes que poner un 317 para el positivo y un 337 para el negativo en cambio si quieres la salida asimetrica solo debes poner uno de los dos el mas recomendable es el 317 y las letras despues del numero son la disipacion maxima la letra t es de 25W y la k de 30W


3 si podrias solo debes haer un voltimetro con un pic algo basico seria con un 16f84a 


la tencion se puede reducir mediante un divisor de tencion copn resistencias



saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Una idea de como poner los reguladores en paralelo.

Sólo debes adecuar el circuito para el LM317 .

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elosciloscopio

En realidad, lo que hace la gente es poner transistores de refuerzo no?

de todas formas ahora me la estoy armando así jeje 

utilizo un transformador de 12V 50W de una lámpara, junto a muchos otros componentes reciclados de fuentes de PC (incluido el gavinete) así que me está saliendo muy barata y buena.

en cuanto la acabe subo fotos

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

MasCalambres dijo:


> ......La duda que me surge es si pongo mas LM317T, por ejemplo cuatro, la intensidad se repartiría entre ellos no ?,


Sip, sería bueno que agregues unas resistencias de muy bajo valor a los LM317 para garantizar que se distribuya correctamente la corriente.


> con lo que en teoría no se me calentarían tanto ya que por ellos circularía menos corriente no ?
> ¿¿Que os parece la idea ?


Bien, pero:
Los 4 juntos en un solo disipador se calentarán lo mismo que 1 solo, ya que la disipación sigue siendo la misma para 1 que para 4.
La diferencia radica en que los 4 juntos serán más capaces de manejar picos de corriente y trabajarán más holgados.


----------



## rodrigo-99

hola y feliz navidad

ya termine mi fuente, le puse 3 lm317 en paralelo, y tres reguladores para voltajes fijos de 5, 8 y 12 volts que son los que mas uso. 

tenia miedo de encenderla porque anteriormente me habian explotado unos capacitores en otras fuentes, pero funciono correctamente, despues quize medir el voltaje e irlo variando, el voltaje minimo fue de 1.3v y conforme fui variando la resistencia fue aumentando. 

El problema vino cuando llegue al final del potenciometro y el voltaje llegaba apenas a 8v pero iba en aumento asi se fue hasta llegar a los 33v, alguien sabe a que se debe esto?

tambien como que el voltaje varia mucho cuando ya no muevo el potenciometro, por ejemplo si lo dejo en 5v varia entre 4.7 y 5.3 y no puedo ajustarlo exactamente

los disipadores que use eran chicos, pero use un ventilador que tenia.

Gracias, me sirvieron mucho los comentarios de todos.


----------



## Fogonazo

rodrigo-99 dijo:


> ....El problema vino cuando llegue al final del potenciometro y el voltaje llegaba apenas a 8v pero iba en aumento asi se fue hasta llegar a los 33v, alguien sabe a que se debe esto?


Algo mal conectado en los LM317


> tambien como que el voltaje varia mucho cuando ya no muevo el potenciometro, por ejemplo si lo dejo en 5v varia entre 4.7 y 5.3 y no puedo ajustarlo exactamente.....


Misma causa.
Desconecta 2 de los 3 reguladores y comprueba si con 1 solo hace lo que debe.


----------



## rodrigo-99

gracias por sus respuestas, pero no encuentro el error, les adjunto el diagrama y la placa a ver si me pueden ayudar, gracias.

Creo que me falto aclarar una parte, cuando el potenciometro llego al maximo y solo llegaba a los 8v, solo me paso la primera vez, depsues desconecte la fuente y la volvi a encender y eso ya no paso si llegaba hasta los 33v

Gracias


----------



## rodrigo-99

TERMINE MI FUENTE!!
hace un par de dias que la termine, es la primera que hago y creo que me quedo muy bien, gracias por su ayuda les dejo las fotos

lo mejor es el indicador de encendido
gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio

se ve muy buena 
a la mia no le he puesto caja, no tengo taladro para hacer aujeros grandes
igualmente es para salir del paso


----------



## kilermenjose

las resistencias en la entrada de los lm317t de cuanto ohm son?


----------



## g.corallo

kilermenjose dijo:


> las resistencias en la entrada de los lm317t de cuanto ohm son?



pueden sert de cualquier valor creo que son para poner el limite minimo de voltaje


----------



## Jhonny DC

perdon Corallo pero creo que son de 0.22 Ohm


----------



## g.corallo

Ahh si , en el esquema se nota , yo pensé que hablaban de otra resistecia


----------



## kilermenjose

Jhonny DC dijo:


> perdon Corallo pero creo que son de 0.22 Ohm



Gracias. porque pienso hacerla de 1.2v a 57v con el LM317HVK pero el trafo tiene como 3a!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Te felicito por tu fuente, pero te hago notar que las resistencias de entrada en los reguladoes LM317 son innecesaras, ya que no cumple ninguna función, puesto que, si las retiras el circuito funcionará como lo está haciendo ahora.
También te hago notar que no existen dos LM317 iguales, por lo que al ponenrlos en paralelo (pata de salida y pata de ajuste) uno de ellos trabajará más que el otro, es decir, que no se distribuye de manera equitativa la corriente de salida. Para solocionar eso el fabricante de los reguladores reccomienda usar una resistencia de equilibrio o balance a la salida de cada regulador, para que en promedio todos los reguladores aporten o soporten la misma cantidad de corriente. La caida de voltaje en dicha resistencia es de 0.1V aproximadamente, en el caso de LM317 sería 0.068 ohm ó 0.05 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas.. Tengo una duda, si tengo 20vac que rectificados son como 28vdc si le coloco un LM317T, tendria la fuente de 1.2v a 28v o hay alguna disminucion de voltaje respecto al LM? igual pasa con el LM317HVK, pero en este caso tengo 58vdc?


----------



## Miguel Carvajal Bravo

Buenas, 
Necesito transformar una tension de entrada 24 Vdc (1 A) en 12 Vdc, para alimentar un motor de continua cuyas caracteristicas son 12 Vdc; < 140 mA sin load; 660 mA con load.
Ademas va controlado con un potenciometro.
me podeis ayudar?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes usa el LM317 con R1 = 220 ohm, R2= 2200 ohm (potenciómetro), con estos valores llegas hasta algo más de 13V, puedes obtener los 12V variando el valor de R2 (potenciómetro).
El LM317 deberá tener un disipador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diegopa

Hola Fogonazo, tengo una duda. En mi circuito use un regulador de voltaje LM317 (de 1A) para una salida constante de 5.1V. Para una entrada dc desde 8-12V y una salida de 300mA el regulador se calienta de una forma absurda. Lo medi con termometro y antes de llegar a 120º lo apague (por recomendacion del datasheet) Intente cambiar el regulador y hacer ajustes usando un lm7805 pero lo mismo acontece. Es normal que se caliente tanto? Exite alguna manera de arreglarlo sin usar disipador? Que mas puedo hacer para arreglarlo sin tener que mandar a fabricar nuevas boards?

Cuando tengo a la entrada 12V en teoria el disipa 2,1w ( (Vin-Vout)*300mA ). Es eso suficiente para ponerlo asi de caliente???

Gracias


----------



## jreyes

Hola diegopa: Si el regulador no cuenta con disipador aumenta 50°C por cada watt disipado (TO-220). Así que no es anormal que se caliente tanto.

Colócale un disipador, nada muy grande.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Miguel Carvajal Bravo

Hola de nuevo, 
Tengo un problema con el circuito, 
Adjunto imagen para que le echeis un vistazo y ahora explico la situacion.
Parto de una fuente de 24 Vdc, 4 A de Imax, con ello quiero alimentar un motor de 12 Vdc 1,5 A de Imax.
Cuando activo el switch, el motor me empieza a girar correctamente, con el potenciometro R2 regulo perfectamente su velocidad, hasta aqui todo correcto;
El problema es que despues de 1 minuto mas o menos el regulador (LM317 T) se empieza a calentar y el motor deja de girar, con un laser mido su tempetratura y cuando llega a 102ºC el motor deja de girar, consumiendo una intensidad de salida de 0,4 A.
En el LM317 T le he colocado un disipador, no he podido darle pasta termica, no tenia a mano, 
Las preguntas son:
¿Es normal que se caliente tanto?
Con la pasta termica, ¿podre corregir este calentamiento?

Mando diseño de circuito montado por si hay algo mal.

Se me olvido adjuntar imagen; ahi va


----------



## jreyes

Hola, Miguel:

Dale lectura al siguiente hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/

Debes calcular el disipador para que el regulador trabaje a una temperatura aceptable. La potencia que disipa el regulador es igual a : (Vin-Vout)xIout => (24V-12V)x1.5A = 18W


Adiosín...!


----------



## Fogonazo

Miguel Carvajal Bravo dijo:


> .....En el LM317 T le he colocado un disipador, no he podido darle pasta termica, no tenia a mano,
> Las preguntas son:
> ¿Es normal que se caliente tanto?


En las condiciones en que esta trabajando tu motor *SI*.
Suponiendo que alimentes al motor con 12Vcc, sobre el LM habrá una caída de tensión de 24Vcc - 12Vcc = 12Vcc que con un consumo de 1,5A son 12vcc * 1.5A = 18W de disipación (Mucho) 


> Con la pasta termica, ¿podre corregir este calentamiento?


No


> Mando diseño de circuito montado por si hay algo mal.


No hay nada malo con el esquema, solo que la corriente que le exiges es demasiada.

Busca algún regulador de tensión por PWM, que poseen un rendimiento superior y mucho menor pérdidas por disipación.


----------



## Miguel Carvajal Bravo

Buenos dias,
Desde mi ignorancia, 
¿Y si le meto una resistencia limitadora de 11 ohm en serie con la entrada del regulador LM317?
Con esto podre reducir el voltage de entrada, y de esta forma puedo reducir el valor de la potencia disipada.

Corregirme si estoy equivocado


Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

Miguel Carvajal Bravo dijo:


> ...¿Y si le meto una resistencia limitadora de 11 ohm en serie con la entrada del regulador LM317?
> Con esto podre reducir el voltage de entrada, y de esta forma puedo reducir el valor de la potencia disipada.
> 
> Corregirme si estoy equivocado......


Estas en lo correcto.
No es lo ideal porque sigue existiendo la alta disipación, pero repartida entre la resistencia y el regulador.

Ojo que el voltaje de entrada al regulador será variable en función del consumo.

Ojo con la capacidad de disipación de la resistencia, si hablamos de 1,5A estamos hablando de > 20W de disipación, tal vez te sea mejor poner 4 resistencias en paralelo de 42 Ohms y 5 W de potencia.


----------



## cikstas

Hola. Les aconsejo que si usan un LM317 TIP como el que se ve en la figura del disipador, no usar mica porque no es necesario y además reduce el rendimiento de la disipación porque lo aisla termicamente del disipador. Usar solo grasa siliconada. La mica solo se usa en los LM317K que son de carcaza metálica y es para aislarlo eléctricamente del disipador.


----------



## HorusPoint

Antes de nada, pido disculpas por meterme así, de sopetón. 

Sólo una pequeña nota, aunque creo que lo han comentado.

La corriente máxima que admite el LM317T es de 1,5 A, por lo que está trabajando al límite de su capacidad de corriente.

En este caso, es recomenddable poner 2 o 3 integrados en paralelo para que se reparta la corriente entre todos, si pones 3, cada uno tendrá que disipar 0,5 A y la potencia a disipar será 12V * .5 A = 6W, muy reducido.

Lo único que has de tener en cuenta es que has de poner una resistencia de 0.05 Ohm (vale desde 0,04 a 0,07 Ohm, pero que sean las 2 o tres iguales) para que se equilibre el reparto de cargas, ya que nunca hay 2 integrados (ni 2 componentes) que sean idénticos. 

Esta recomendación no es sólo porque el fabricante lo ponga en el Datasheet, sino por propia experiencia en un montaje que tenía que suministrarme hasta 2,5 A ( con 2 integrados). Se calentaba primero uno de los integrados, luego el otro, y dejaba de funcionar; lo apagaba y al enfriarse lo volvía a encender, al cabo de un rato uno de los integrados estaba muy caliente en comparación con el otro, luego se calentaba el segundo y entonces volvía a dejar de funcionar.
Le puse unas resistencias de 0.06 Ohms 10 W a la salida de cada integrado, el problema se solucionó, y los integrados dejaron de calentarse excesivamente.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## CEGO87

Amigos,

Tengo que diseñar una fuente regulable de o-13V aprox. y 2a max.

Revisando este post me he dado cuenta que resulta mucho mas facil diseñar esta fuente con los famosos lm317t que una fuente conmutada. 

Mi pregunta, hasta que punto es seguro aumentar los amper en este tipo de fuente?

Cuales serian las ventajas y desventajas de las conmutadas con las reguladas con lm317?

De antemano, gracias...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mejor usa el LM350.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CEGO87

Al principio del post decían que ese regulador esta saliendo algo malo! por eso se usaba lm317!!! Pero se puede probar...

Ahora sabes algo sobre las ventajas o desventajas de las conmutadas?  gustaría saber eso.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Las fuentes conmutadas son más eficientes, pero más complejas.
La fuente lineales son más simples, pero menos eficientes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CEGO87

Ok...                                      Gracias


----------



## zopilote

Es solo un archivo de la revista elektor, en el que trata de una fuente utilizando el LM317K, y sin más que agregar, que es totalmente funcional. Probado por su servidor para el deleite de los aficionados a este regulador.

Etolipoz


----------



## rodrigo-99

yo he armado una fuente regulable con lm317 como la de aqui y me ha funcionado muy bien, hasta ahora llevo cerca de 6 meses con ella, pero ahora que tengo tiempo quisiera mejorarla con lo siguiente espero me puedan ayudar y de paso le sdejo algunas de mis ideas para ver si son posibles:

1-poder regular la corriente
2-visualizar corriente y voltaje en un display
3-para hacerlo lo mas exacto posible regular la corriente y voltaje con un teclado introduciendo el valor que deseamos, esto con ayuda de un pic, 

duda: si esto ultimo es posible como se podria controlar el voltaje de salida con el pic


----------



## HADES

rodrigo-99 dijo:


> yo he armado una fuente regulable con lm317 como la de aqui y me ha funcionado muy bien, hasta ahora llevo cerca de 6 meses con ella, pero ahora que tengo tiempo quisiera mejorarla con lo siguiente espero me puedan ayudar y de paso le sdejo algunas de mis ideas para ver si son posibles:
> 
> 1-poder regular la corriente
> 2-visualizar corriente y voltaje en un display
> 3-para hacerlo lo mas exacto posible regular la corriente y voltaje con un teclado introduciendo el valor que deseamos, esto con ayuda de un pic,
> 
> duda: si esto ultimo es posible como se podria controlar el voltaje de salida con el pic



salu2! Bueno con lo primero Regular corriente te recomiendo que te armes la version pero que aparece el datasheet que adjunte del lm317 en la pagina dedicada a la seccion de dudas: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/315392/ _
en esta seccion di las indicaciones respectivas de la ubicacion en el pdf!

Ahora con lo de Visualizar Corriente y Voltage: el compañero Mnicolau presento un proyecto de fuente pero que incluye el modulo por separado de Voltimetro digital si lo ves ahi aparece la foto y el pdf con el pcb asi mismo mas adelante otro compañero no el si no otro actualizo y presente el Amperimetro tambien con display:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

Ahora con lo de controlar voltage con pic esa pregunta es mas puntual y se tendria que hacer pero en la seccion de Microcontroladores y Sistemas Embedidos salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## rodrigo-99

muchas gracias, investigare sobre lo ultimo

te agradeceria mucho si me pudieras explicar como es que se regula la corriente  independientemente del voltaje

el valor de la resistencia variable para el voltaje puede ser cualquiera?
y deben de tener alguna potencia en especifico? por eso del voltaje y corriente elevados

otra duda sobre el lm301A, este debe ser alguno en especifico, porque existen en smd, to-5 y en dip y la diferencia de precios es grande, otra cosa debe de alimentarse con -6v en el pin 4? esto como lo hago y lo ultimo el pin 7 indica V+ este donde se conecta?

esos diagramas de voltimetros y amperimetros me sirvieron mucho

Muchas gracias y perdon por preguntar tengo muy poco conocimiento sobre amp op

pues trate de armar el circuito en proteus para ver como funcionaba, lo malo es que no encotre algunos componentes utilize un MJ11015 en lugar del MJ4502, 1n4148 en lugar de los 1n457

a la salida tengo 35 v y varia solo a 33v con ambos potenciometros, dependiendo de la posicion del otro potenciometro uno lo hace variar o visceversa, y al conectarle un motor para ver si la corriente podia ser regulada el voltaje bajo hasta 1.2v

tal vez fue el cambio de los componetes, la verdad he tenido muy malas experiencias tratando de simular fuentes en proteus

no quisiera arriesgarme a comprar los componente sin antes probarlo o creen que deberia hacerlo?


----------



## HADES

El esquema del que te presente lo ha probador y por eso lo muestra el pdf de dicha marca del lm317 por lo que si es de fiar y si te podrias arriesgar o mejor dicho aprender, por cierto a mi en lo personal proteus para simular

con lo de la regulación es mas o menos engorroso el tema pero en si el integrado te lo hace ahora bien no me fije de la alimentación simétrica de la que hablas lo chequeare y te comento al respecto por si bien es cierto que usan alimentación simétrica hay algunos que tiene como segunda opción usar una determinada tensión normal en sustitución de la simétrica.

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## rodrigo-99

gracias tratare de comprar los materiales

aunque anteriormente me dijeron que esto deberia tratarlo mejor en microcontroladores, me parecio interesante y tal vez a alguien le sirva

estaba revisando los datasheet y me di cuenta que en la formula de Vo se utiliza Iadj y R2, la R2 es la que variamos, y como se encuentran multiplicando esto seria segun la ley de ohm un voltaje.

entonces tal vez con un pic podriamos leer el teclado, y generar un byte, este llevarlo a un DAC y la salida conectarla en lugar del potenciometro, asi al meter un valor el pic y el dac lo transformarian a un voltaje que podria ser detectado por el regulador

¿seria posible o me equivoco? seguire probando si resulta algo lo escribire 


les tengo lo que parecen ser buenas noticias, armado con mas cuidado el circuito que fue aportado por SONIUS en el datasheet, logre simularlo en proteus y al parecer funciona

tambien pude hacerlo funcionar controlandolo con un dac para asi variar el voltaje, funciona bien simulandolo y con la corriente creo que no sera necesario utilizar el dac solo varia de 0 a 0.5v creo que sera suficiente usando el pwm de un pic.

Pero aun tengo algunas dudas y/o problemas que tal vez se producirian en fisico:

1-Me parece que los voltaje de referencia para el dac son un problema, necesite 2 fuentes una de 35v aprox y otra de 5v.

2-No estoy seguro de cuanta potencia deben ser las resistencias (si todas son de 5w o solo la que esta marcada y las demas de 1/4w

3-Para el control de la corriente, por el potenciometro de 250k segun la simulacion (y yo), lo atraviesan cerca de 400mA, creen que queme el pic que conectaria?

4- Si quisiera obtener mas corriente, podria cambiar el lm317 por un lm338? o tambien necesito cambiar otra cosa del circuito como el MJ4502

No pucblico el circuito ni nada hasta el momento, quisiera corregir algunos errores y mejorarlo para no cometer confuciones posteriores, pero si alguien lo quiere avisenme

seguire experimentando


----------



## HADES

Yo diria que asi como yo te ayude desinteresadamente le regreses "algo" al foro por lo que se te ha aportado con ideas y soluciones por que no subes un .jpg del esquematico?

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## rodrigo-99

claro que lo subire, lo unico que pido es un poco de tiempo para por lo menos acomodad bien las cosas en el esquematico, despues lo subire mañana yo creo que ya lo tendre

Bueno lo hize lo mejor que pude en este tiempo, esta en isis de proteus espero que sea comprendido por todos si tienen alguna duda me preguntan, lo unico que hize fue unir los circuitos que vienen en los datasheet usando el BC557, uno el subido por SONIUS del lm317 y el otro viene en la del DAC0800 

solo tengo una duda sobre el, se supone que para que el transistor funcione se debe de aplicar un voltaje minimo de 0.6v, pero segun el voltimetro que puse en el, a veces marca voltaje negativos y aun asi sigue funcionando, no se si sea porque solo es una simulacion y no la realidad.

se aceptan sugerencias para mejorarlo

el voltaje aumenta o disminuye en 0.2v, quisiera mejorar esto usando un DAC de 10 bits, pero desafortunadamente en isis no existe y aqui cuesta un poco caro, ademas de que no se si se conecte igual y no se si funcione, si alguien tiene un simulador mejro y puede probarlo estaria excelente que lo comentara

y la corriente creo que esta tendre que dejarla con perilla, es dificil hacerlo funcionar igual que el de voltaje, porque aunque si varia la corriente, no se como hacerle para que tenga los 5 amperes y ver como varia, con el motor llega a 1.49A, y varia en 0.03A, y no se porque siempre esta encendido el led que creo que es el que indica el limite de corriente


----------



## GerardoU2

Hola

Agradezco sus respuestas, pero ahora tengo otra duda. ya hice la fuente utilizando el LM317, pero no logro que llegue a cero, por mas que vario el potenciometro para ajustar el voltaje este jamas llega a cero. Como o porque se da este fenomeno. Otra cosa cuando la apago no se va directamente a cero, sino que lo hace lentamente como si el capacitor se estuviera descargando, Podrian explicarme estas dos cosas por favor.

Muchos saludos desde el Salvador


----------



## HADES

GerardoU2 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Agradezco sus respuestas, pero ahora tengo otra duda. ya hice la fuente utilizando el LM317, pero no logro que llegue a cero, por mas que vario el potenciometro para ajustar el voltaje este jamas llega a cero. Como o porque se da este fenomeno


.

Recorda que  el Regulador fue diseñado segun las especificaciones para que varia de 1.2V a 37V nunca a 0 por otra que tamaño tienes en Kohms el potenciometro? deberia ser cuando mucho de 5K! o para un ajuste mas fino 2k o 1k proba con estos valores.



> Otra cosa cuando la apago no se va directamente a cero, sino que lo hace lentamente como si el capacitor se estuviera descargando, Podrian explicarme estas dos cosas por favor.
> 
> Muchos saludos desde el Salvador



Si tu Capacitor es una capacitancia bien grande como por ejemplo 4700uF o inclusive 2200uF por supuesto que se da este efecto del capacitor de que tamaño es tu capacitor? aunque casi seguro es por alta capacitancia nada raro o malo ni nada del otro mundo.

salu2!

HADES


----------



## GerardoU2

Hola

Entonces cual podria utilizar para que mi fuente llegara a cero voltios y poder tener a la salida por lo menos 30 Voltios pues el 7805 y el 7812 no pueden proporcionarmelos. Con respecto al potenciometro estoy utilizando uno de 10 Kilo-ohmios.
El capacitor que estoy utilizando es de 4700 Microfaradios, pues al disminuir esta capacitancia el voltaje de salida no es tan estable. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## HADES

GerardoU2 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Entonces cual podria utilizar para que mi fuente llegara a cero voltios y poder tener a la salida por lo menos 30 Voltios pues el 7805 y el 7812 no pueden proporcionarmelos


hasta cero mmm no lo se pero igual es un 1,2V! y para una salida por lo menos hasta 30 Voltios eso depende unica y exclusivamente de tu Transformador ahora la version normal LM317T te proporciona una regulacion MAXIMA hasta 37V si queres mas usas la version de Alto Voltage el numero lo desconosco pero podes preguntar por ahi..............


> Con respecto al potenciometro estoy utilizando uno de 10 Kilo-ohmios.


eso si esta mal tal vez ahi esta tu error debiera ser como maximo 5kiloohms y preferiblemente 2k aparte chequea la conexion te adjunto el esquematico.
Ver el archivo adjunto 57


> El capacitor que estoy utilizando es de 4700 Microfaradios, pues al disminuir esta capacitancia el voltaje de salida no es tan estable. Gracias por tu ayuda.


oK, de nada salu2! y con el condensador de 4700uF esta bien el que tenes la estabilidad del regulador tiene que ver con las conexiones que las tengas bien hechas y que el regulador que usas no sea falsificado OJO con eso.

HADES


----------



## gustavoja

Saludos amigos estoy tratando de montar esta fuente en el multisim para luego llevarla a la realidad pero, en la simulacion funciona entra 60 vac a 60hz y saca los 24 v que necesito pero tengo un problema al conectarle una carga perqueña a la salida (100ohms) el voltaje cae completamente.
Agradeceria cualquier consejo que me puedan dar para arreglar esto pues coloque tres lm138 en paralelo para asegurar una corriente de 15 amp a la salida pero me pasa esto y no entiendo cual es el problema
Les agradezco de antemano su ayuda.
Adjunto la simulacion


----------



## jreyes

Hola !

Prueba quitando R6 y R11.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Neodymio

Una duda, no se debe colocar un diodo por cada salida antes de conectar los Vout de cada lm317 para que no fluya corriente en caso de haber un ΔV por tolerancia?


----------



## pandacba

Si, se deben colocar diosod o resitencias que absorvan las diferencias por dispersión de caracteristicas, tal coo se hace con los trnasistores en paralelo


----------



## zopilote

Neodymio dijo:


> Una duda, no se debe colocar un diodo por cada salida antes de conectar los Vout de cada lm317 para que no fluya corriente en caso de haber un ΔV por tolerancia?


 Si se quiere colocar varios LM317T en paralelo, hay mucha teoria en una fuente de Elektor, leelo para aclarar tus dudas.


----------



## thekingofjackass

Hola , saludos...muy buen post, yo en lo personal estoy haciendo un fuente pero lo que me interesa no es la corriente sino poder regular la tensión, logre obtener 46.6V y lo que quería preguntar es que con la configuración en paralelo de los LM317 puedo regular mas que si tuviese uno solo? 
Desde ya muchas gracias=D


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los reguladores no deben ponerse en paralelo. 

Si quieres 46.6V con el LM317 puedes obtenerla, todo depende del voltaje de entrada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## thekingofjackass

Ah....el voltaje de entrada son esos 46.6V mas o menos...como seria para poder regularlos con el LM317 es la pregunta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Primero debes decidirte en ¿qué es lo que quieres? y de allí se puedes ir viendo que hacer.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kacharero

Hola a tod@..

Despues de buscar y encontrar poco sobre una fuente para taller simetrica y cortocircuitable.. me he construido el diseño de la pagina 19 del datasheet del LM317.. .Es el de 4A. 
  Para la parte del negativo simplemente use el LM337 he invirtiendo todos los condensadores, y semiconductores claro esta. en lugar del LM195 puse un TIP35 y por el 2N2905 un tip42. las R de 500 ohm, la sustituí por 470.. y la bobina o inductancia por 820uH.. 

  De momento bien, da mas 4A ,aunque hay veces que hace cosas raras,, como dar un voltaje mayor a seleccionado, (Creo que la bobina se queada cargada .. )pero le hago un corto a la salida ..y listo ..tambien con algunas cargas no sube mas de 10v, ya sea 500mA, o con una bombilla de auto de 55W donde se va a mas de 4A..la bobina silva  .. y calor para que contar.. eso si los TIPs apenas se inmutan...sigo haciendo pruevas 

 Quiero agradecer a todo el foro, pues de el he tomado mucha ideas de varios colegas para la construccion de esta fuente ..pero en especial al colega mario carnelutti. por la ayuda, he ideas dadas para este proyecto..   Gracias


----------



## pandacba

No es que haga cosas raras, que valor de capacidad hay puesto a la salida de cada regulador? si este es demasiado elevado es este el que queda cargado, si bajas la tensión el capacitor no se descarga.

Por eso al hacer el corto recobra el valor prefijado el condensador de salida se descarga y se carga al nuevo nivel de tensión.

Observa los esquemas y veras que este valor es bien bajo, respetalo y esa "anomalia" desaparecera, incluso algunos esquema no lo llevan


----------



## kacharero

Hola
 Muy de acuerdo con Ud pandacba, eso lo habia pensado, pero no se. el valor a la salida es de 100uF, el que recomiendan segun el esquema,, igual se lo quito .. tambien he cambiado el inductor..ya no es el mismo que el de la photo, este es ahora cilindrico ,pero igual, aunque se calienta menos y sumba.. el anterior no hacia ruido
 lo mas preocupante es la caida de voltaje en el ramal pasitivo, ya que en el negativo no sucede esto ultimo  .. ya probe cambiar el LM 317, el TIP42, el TIP36  y nada.. se me olvidaba el diodo IN3880 lo he sustituido por un de solo 3A.. Gracia por la ayuda


----------



## ssyn

tengo una duda, espero me puedan ayudar, sucede que quiero hacer una fuente con LM317 pero que empiece a regular desde 5.1V y maximo 15, como puedo calcular el valor de las resistencias


----------



## pandacba

lo sacas experimentalmente te fijas que valor para el minimo voltaje, y que valor para el máximo, con eso ya tienes el rango para el pote el que seguro que debera ir con preset serie de ajuste para acotar el rango más una r en cada extremo


----------



## retrofit

ssyn dijo:


> tengo una duda, espero me puedan ayudar, sucede que quiero hacer una fuente con LM317 pero que empiece a regular desde 5.1V y maximo 15, como puedo calcular el valor de las resistencias



En el data set viene la ecuación paras calcular los valores de las resistencias

La ecuación es 1.25 x(1+(R1/R2) 
1.25 es la tensión de referencia que da el LM317
R2 es la resistencia que se pone entra la salida y el terminal de ajuste (AJD)
R1 es la resistencia que se pone entre el terminal AJD y masa.
En tu caso...
Quieres una tensión máxima de 15v >  15/1.25 = 12... > 12-1 = *11*
11 es la relación R1/R2

Ahora, hay que elegir un valor para R2, este valor lo elegimos, según el data sheet de 240ohmios, pero como este valor no es está en la serie E12 elejimos 220 Ohmios
Ahora 220 x 11 = 2420 para R1 
Ahora veamos el valor de R1 para una tensión de 5.1V...
5.1/1.25 = 4.08... > 4.08 - 1 = *3.08*.
3.08 es la relación R1/R2
Ahora 220 x 3.08 = 677.6 para R1.

Vemos que R1 tiene que variar entre 677.6 y 2420 Ohmios...
La resitencia de 677.6 la ponemos de 680 Ohmios
Vamos a ver de que valor sería el potenciómetro....
2420 -680 = 1740 ohmios pero este valor en un potenciómetro no lo encontraremos.
Lo más cercano sería 2k y si a este potenciómetro le ponemos en paralelo una resistencia de 
de 15k en paralelo nos queda 1764.7 ohmios ...(2000 x 15000) / (2000+15000)
Ahora biene la conexión...
Entre la salida del LM317 y el terminal AJD pones la resistencia de 220 ohmios.
Ahora entre el terminal AJD y masa hay que poner el potenciómetro de 2k y en serie la resistencia de 680 ohmios a masa.
Con esto tendremos una regulación de entre 5.1 y 15 Voltios.

El potenciómetro tiene que ir conectado de la siguiente manera.
La resistencia de 15K en paralelo con el potenciómetro, un extremo al terminal AJD, y el cursor a la resistencia de 680 Omios


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

antes de hacer eso tomas el teser como te dije y medir para que valor alcanzas el minimo y para que valor el máximo, es más práctico que hacer todo ese lio y no te equivocas para nada,

Me encantan los calculos pero muchas veces hay que ser práctico


----------



## retrofit

pandacba dijo:


> antes de hacer eso tomas el teser como te dije y medir para que valor alcanzas el minimo y para que valor el máximo, es más práctico que hacer todo ese lio y no te equivocas para nada,
> 
> Me encantan los calculos pero muchas veces hay que ser práctico



Cálculos, 30 segundos...
Prueba y error 

Cálculando, no gastas componentes tontamente y te funciona  a la primera, sabes y entiendes que estás haciendo  además lo puedes explicar.

Prueba y error, jamás entenderás que estás haciendo 

A mí me encanta ser pragmático y por eso siempre elijo el camino más corto y cuando, aconsejo a los demás procuro que entiendan lo que hacen.

Si el circuito tiene 50 Resistencias, 20 Condensadores... transistores bobinas etc..
el sistema de prueba error.. pues como que no, demasiadas variables.

Saludos.


----------



## retrofit

ssyn dijo:


> tengo una duda, espero me puedan ayudar, sucede que quiero hacer una fuente con LM317 pero que empiece a regular desde 5.1V y maximo 15, como puedo calcular el valor de las resistencias



Te dejo una aplicación para cálcular los valores de las resistencias del LM317.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

EB4GBF dijo:


> Cálculos, 30 segundos...
> Prueba y error
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Te equivocas de cabo a rabo, ya que en ningun momento hable de prueba error para nada, ya que si lo calculas siempre sera una aproximación y habra que ajustarlo luego, con un pote del valor indicado lo pones(simple protoboard) lo ensayas, mides(alli no hay error ninguno, por eso no se de donde decis prueba error) y luego  sabes exactamente los valores minimos y máximos qie mecesotas. como el valor allado no es comercial(igual que en el cáclulo) puedes prever arriba y abajo dos presets para el ajuste exacto del rango(cosa que si necista exactitud igulamente habra que implementar haciendo calculos) 

y te aseguro para alguien que no esta ducho que demora más de 30 segundos calcular eso e igulamente tiene que probarlo y comprobara que necesita correcciones por el tema de los valores standard de resistencias.

De todas formas, queda indicado una manera simple y eficaz para aquellos que se hacen lios con los calculos o que no les gusta hacerlo.

A mi me gustan, pero hacer las dos mediciones son menos de 10 segundos y ya se los valores y de echo para mi caso personal tan acostumbrado al uso de estos componentes que ni siquiera necesito hacer eso


----------



## raulin1966

mcrven dijo:


> Bueno muchachos. vuelvo a meter la cuchara en la sopa.
> 
> Cómo cargan los pelos de punta con el asunto de llevar las fuentes a 0V, aquí les anexo la trampa.
> 
> Saludos: mcrven
> 
> OJO. NO PREGUNTEN: Funciona con cualquier regulador, positivo o negativo.



Me parece super tu complemento y quiero aprovecharlo mi duda es yo nesesito estabilizar de 0 volts como lo muestras alli pero hasta 28 volts ¿si mantengo tu esquema se quemara el led?
¿que tendria que variar en lo que tu complementas ya que  el esquema se mustra para operar solo en 5 volts?

atentamente Raulin


----------



## DosCabezas

raulin1966 dijo:


> Me parece super tu complemento y quiero aprovecharlo mi duda es yo nesesito estabilizar de 0 volts como lo muestras alli pero hasta 28 volts ¿si mantengo tu esquema se quemara el led?


 
Por que habría de quemarce el led, si se alimenta siempre con -5V y una resistencia limitadora, también se podría alimentar con algo menos de tensión.



> ¿que tendria que variar en lo que tu complementas ya que el esquema se mustra para operar solo en 5 volts?
> 
> atentamente Raulin


 
Para conseguir 28V a la salida, necesitas como mínimo unos 31V a la entrada del regulador.

Sería muy indiscreto preguntar que corriente pretendes conseguir de ese esquema


----------



## raulin1966

DosCabezas dijo:


> Por que habría de quemarce el led, si se alimenta siempre con -5V y una resistencia limitadora, también se podría alimentar con algo menos de tensión.
> 
> 
> 
> Para conseguir 28V a la salida, necesitas como mínimo unos 31V a la entrada del regulador.
> 
> Sería muy indiscreto preguntar que corriente pretendes conseguir de ese esquema



la corriente sera de 10 Amperes es para un transmisor FM
lo de los LM317 es para conseguir un voltage referencial estable que se acopla a la base de 5 2N3055
la primera parte ya que no hay  integrados LM7828 es poner unos 4 LM317 en paralelo y estabilizar la tension fija  con el potenciometro que queda internamente montado. El tansformador da hasta 35 volts y es un toroide bien grande de 12 amperes , luego va a dos LM317 los cuales llevan el potenciometro de ajuste al panel frontal para variar la tension y asi darle mas o menos potencia al transmisor  y luego se acopla a los 5 transistores 2N3055 para sacarle corriente y mantener unos 26 volts como maximo

la intencion es una fuente regulable  estable ya que en mi zona varia mucho la electricidad y es terrible para los equipos electronicos se mueve entre 185 y 260 volts
pronto voy a subir el esquema para ver sus criticas aplausos y sugerencias
nunca se termina de aprender y compartir

atentamente Raulin


----------



## Fogonazo

raulin1966 dijo:


> la corriente sera de 10 Amperes es para un transmisor FM
> lo de los LM317 es para conseguir un voltage_* referencial estable que se acopla a la base de 5 2N3055*_..........



Esa combinación no te dará una tensión estabilizada, deberías emplear transistores PNP o una combinación PNP-NPN.
Mira el datasheet del LM317 como se arma una fuente regulada y estabilizada con el agregado de transistores para mayor corriente.


----------



## davidseb

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Te felicito por tu fuente, pero te hago notar que las resistencias de entrada en los reguladoes LM317 son innecesaras, ya que no cumple ninguna función, puesto que, si las retiras el circuito funcionará como lo está haciendo ahora.
> También te hago notar que no existen dos LM317 iguales, por lo que al ponenrlos en paralelo (pata de salida y pata de ajuste) uno de ellos trabajará más que el otro, es decir, que no se distribuye de manera equitativa la corriente de salida. Para solocionar eso el fabricante de los reguladores reccomienda usar una resistencia de equilibrio o balance a la salida de cada regulador, para que en promedio todos los reguladores aporten o soporten la misma cantidad de corriente. La caida de voltaje en dicha resistencia es de 0.1V aproximadamente, en el caso de LM317 sería 0.068 ohm ó 0.05 ohm.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



hola que ta mira yo soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y tengo una fuente con salida de 24v con 8a  y kiero usar un lm317 para regular la intencidad de 1.2 a 24  podrias decirme los valores de los componentes necesarios ? tengo aki una lista dice lo sig: potenciometro 5k  capacitor 0.1mf  capacitor 100mf  resistencia 220 ohms y el LM317 estos valores son correctos para mi salida? o aparte me hace falta algo mas?  desde ya muchas gracias espero puedas ayudarme.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davidseb

muchisimas gracias checare el link 





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/
mira esto es lo que quiero hacer ya tengo conectadas las dos en paralelo y quiero ponerle este regulador  tengo ya toda la lista pero tengo una duda solo tengo el valor de los microfaradios de los condensadores pero no tengo el valor de sus voltajes como puedo calcular este valor ??


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La fuente que mencionas tiene una salida de 24V como máximo, que es el voltaje que se aplica a la entrada del regulador.
Usa condensadores que tengan un voltaje de trabajo de 35V ó más.

Chao.
elaficinado.


----------



## soymoe

Les quiero mostrar mi version de la fuente con 3 lm317t, aqui las imagenes. Le puse una resistencia de 0.47 ohms porque quiero medir la intensidad de la carga. Tengo un poco de caida de tension con el consumo, pero yo diria que funciona.


----------



## chavolpe

Saludos. Alguien que me aconseje ya que quiero hacer una fuente de 50 0 -50   10A  regulada, claro, sé que el transformador tiene que andar alrededor de 1250W  y con una salida de aproximadamente 60 0 60. Pero antes de construir el transformador quisiera saber  con respecto a la circuitería de regulación ya que lo que estuve pensando y es algo mas o menos como la fte que esta en este link. 

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com...os/fuente4.htm

Con respecto al puente, obviamente hay que hacer la modificación (mas A's), pero los trs de Q1 a Q4 como los puedo modificar?  es decir agregarles mas Q1 y Q2 (3055)   con la misma conexión a la base?  y qué función tendrán Q3 y Q4(BC548, BC558)? 

Otra opción sería usar la misma configuración que esta al principio de este tema, ICs en paralelo y mantener la misma configuración que aparece en el link.. es decir que cada IC  controle un 3055 por separado.
Será recomendable hacer una fuente como ésta para un banco de trabajo?

THKS  desde CR


----------



## powerful

La fuente que señalas a pesar de contar con muy buenos reguladores ,tiene un problema de diseño que ya fué discutido ampliamente.
Saludos!!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

 soymoeNo existen des reguladores exactamente iguales, por lo tanto, un reguladore trabajará más que los otros. Si miras la hoja de datos del regulador, no econtrarás circuitos de reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente. Pero sí en contrarás circuitos reforzadores de corriente a base de transistores.

 chavolpe 
Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123984/ _ 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hijodelfari

Hola Buenas.

Quería haceros una pregunta acerca de conseguir 0 voltios con un Lm317, colocando la referencia a una tensión negativa como indica el esquema de mcrven en la página 2 de este hilo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 3628

Quiero fabricar una fuente de alimentación a partir de una fuente ATX de PC, por lo que tengo una salida de 12 V 17 A, y otra de -0.5 V 0.3A. La idea es colocar una salida regulable  de 0-10 V  1A, pero si tomo como referencia los -5V que solo ofrece 0.3A, ¿estará la salida de mi LM317 limitada a estos 0.3 A, o por el contrario podré obtener mayor intensidad ya que la tensión de entrada ofrece hasta 17 A?

Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

¿¿¿una pregunta es posible que un LM pueda retener una tension de 48V siendo que entrega 2V en la salida es posible que pueda retener eso sumado que la corriente de salida es de 5A???


----------



## nasaserna

Yo tuve que hacer una fuente con esas características hace algun tiempo. le entraban 52v y tenía que entregar entre 1.5v a 35v con 5A, fue muy simple, un lm317 conectado común y corriente como regulador variable (eso si, con una resistencia 400 a 2w limitando su voltaje de entrada) y con su salida alimentaba la base de un transistor de potencia. (un 2n3055 sufriendo o mejor dos en paralelo con de a una resistencia de compensción para cada uno .22 a 10w).
buscaré el planito que use.

nota ten en cuenta que la máxima diferencia entre la entrada y la salida del lm317 es de 40v.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El circuito que muestras está bien, la máxma corriente es la que puede soportar el LM317. Acerca del voltaje máximo de saliida es de 9V si el voltaje de entrada es de 12V.

Si piensas obtener 17A vas a tener que usar transistores reforzadores de corriente. Esto hará que el voltaje máximo de salida sea menor a 9V (8V o menos).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hijodelfari

Gracias elaficionado por tu respuesta.

No suelo trabajar con electrónica de potencia, más bien con microcontroladores por lo que mis circuitos no suelen demandar más de 200-300 mA como muy mucho. La cuestión era por si alguna vez necesitaba un poco más corriente, y podía obtener los 1.5 A que soporta el LM317.

Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven

hijodelfari dijo:


> Hola Buenas.
> 
> ... ¿estará la salida de mi LM317 limitada a estos 0.3 A, o por el contrario podré obtener mayor intensidad ya que la tensión de entrada ofrece hasta 17 A?
> 
> Un saludo.



La tensión de referencia nada tiene que ver con la corriente de salida, la corriente drenada por ese circuito es de apenas unos microamperios.

Saludos:





SSTC dijo:


> ¿¿¿una pregunta es posible que un LM pueda retener una tension de 48V siendo que entrega 2V en la salida es posible que pueda retener eso sumado que la corriente de salida es de 5A???



Ni hablar gato... 48V - 2V = 46V @ 5A = 230W perdidos. Recuerda que la corriente es la misma a través de todo el circuito.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mcrven dijo:


> Ni hablar gato... 48V - 2V = 46V @ 5A = 230W perdidos. Recuerda que la corriente es la misma a través de todo el circuito.



gracias por la respuesta *mcrven*, me imaginaba algo asi


----------



## hijodelfari

Gracias mcrven por tu respuesta y por tu esquema.

Un saludo.

Gracias mcrven por tu respuesta y por tu esquema.

Un saludo.


----------



## elchavogt

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, tengo varias dudas una de ellas es que mi primer proyecto de Electrónica para entregar es una fuente bipolar.
Para mi caso la fuente es de 1.25V a 12V y -1.25 a -12V y 5V fijos y para todas las salidas 3A. Pues bien he logrado que funcione sin problemas. 
Pero uno de los requisitos para la entrega es que cada una de las salidas tenga su propio circuito protector para cortocircuitos.

Alguien podria ayudarme ya que soy principiante y ni idea de como poder hacerlo =S.

Todas las salidas fueron hechas con LM317T (las positivas) y LM337T (Las negativas).

Gracias Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

elchavogt dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro, tengo varias dudas una de ellas es que mi primer proyecto de Electrónica para entregar es una fuente bipolar.
> Para mi caso la fuente es de 1.25V a 12V y -1.25 a -12V y 5V fijos y para todas las salidas 3A. Pues bien he logrado que funcione sin problemas.
> Pero uno de los requisitos para la entrega es que cada una de las salidas tenga su propio circuito protector para cortocircuitos.
> 
> Alguien podria ayudarme ya que soy principiante y ni idea de como poder hacerlo =S.
> 
> Todas las salidas fueron hechas con LM317T (las positivas) y LM337T (Las negativas).
> 
> Gracias Saludos!



Si estas empleando reguladores integrados (LM317, LM337, LM7805, Etc) estos ya poseen protección contra corto-circuitos.


----------



## elchavogt

Gracias lo voy a probar


----------



## marcotronic

Arme el circuito y anda bien, Aunque lo puse con un amplificador de audio de 22w por canal y el puente de diodos calentó un poco, y eso que es de unos 10A, eso por un lado. 
Por otro lado, al estar armando la fuente para mi laboratorio me surgieron un par de preguntas, haber si me ayudan con eso:
1ª: será que se puede aplicar el mismo principio a los lm78XX, si me entienden verdad?? Poner algunos en paralelo para ganar más corriente. Pregunto esto porque tengo algunos transformadores que se estaban desechando y a modo de recicle los conserve, pero tienen una tensión de 30V y quiero ponerles a un amplificador que requiere 12V y necesita algunos amperes.
2º: entre los trafos que tengo hay uno que tiene dos entradas totalmente separadas, me marcan 34 y 36 ohms, tengo otro que rebobine yo mismo, y este tiene 5 ohms, por lo que enchufe las dos "entradas" y no se quemo el trafo, ahora, no me arriesgo a probarlo sin antes saber algunas opiniones o apuestas, quiero juntar las dos entradas (extremos con extremos) y ponerlo a la red eléctrica, pienso que así ganaría mas amperaje, o no se, que opinan, que creen que pasaría?? a si!! la salida es simétrica extremos 42V y lógicamente con punto medio es de 24 V, otro dato, acá la red es 220V
saludos a todos y mil disculpas por mi idiotez


----------



## ALE777

Hola amigos, ayer fui a comprar los LM317, compre los Lm317K (TO3), en GM electronica (www.gmelectronica.com.ar), cada uno me salio $41 (unos 6 dolares). Ademas, compre las resistencias de potencia que se sugiere usar en este hilo, compre de 0.33Ω 5W cada una (no se si esta bien, vi que sugerian de 0.22Ω y de 0.47Ω)...
Ademas compre un disipador de 10 x 15 x 4 cm, donde pienso poner los 3 LM317...







Quiero hacer la verficacion de la disipacion del calor, segun vi, lo primero es calcular la potencia a disipar...el trafo que voy a usar entrega 24V 100VA...al recticar la corriente, sube (en teoria) a 34V...a la salida, voy a tener una tension maxima de 24V...
Si tomo 34 - 24V me da una diferencia en cada regulador de 10V, y para unos 4A, cada regulador conducira unos 4/3 = 1,3A...tomo un valor exagerado, 1,5A, por lo tanto, la potencia me dara:
             10V x 1,5A = 15W...

Este calculo, ESTA BIEN?
Obvio que despues debo considerar que los LM317 estan todos en un mismo disipador, tomar la disipacion en paralelo, y etc etc...
Les dejo este link donde se explica muy bien el calculo de disipadores, con enlaces a empresas fabricantes de disipadores:

http://www.lcardaba.com/articles/heatsinks/heatsinks.htm

Solo deseo saber si mi razonamiento en cuanto a la potencia, para iniciar el calculo esta bien...escucho sugerencias...GRACIAS!!!
Subire fotos cuando la haya terminado!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

ALE777 dijo:


> .......Les dejo este link donde se explica muy bien el calculo de disipadores, con enlaces a empresas fabricantes de disipadores:
> 
> http://www.lcardaba.com/articles/heatsinks/heatsinks.htm
> 
> Solo deseo saber si mi razonamiento en cuanto a la potencia, para iniciar el calculo esta bien...escucho sugerencias...GRACIAS!!!
> Subire fotos cuando la haya terminado!!!



Por aquí también tienes como se calcula:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## pablovenezuela

Buenas noches muy interesante todos los comentarios e ideas, este foro es de gran ayuda para los que trabajamos o aprendemos de electronica a diario, tengo una inquietud, se que los LM317T vienen con proteccion de cortocircuito, pero quisiera saber si hay una forma de que me indique con un led, o que se quede desactivada al momento de haber un corto hasta darle un pulso o pase un tiempo? encontre un circuito que adjuntare. pero no se si se pueda modificar o unir los dos ya que quiero una fuente variablede 0 a 30V con 3A, por lo que vi en el circuito la conexion se hace despues del puente, y con los transistores y el pulsador de arranque se produce el paso para el LM317 pero aqui en vez de colocar uno tendria que colocar 2 en paralelo?? es decir a partir de ahi colocar los circuitos planteados en este hilo? De antemano agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañeros, he realizado el circuito que indica en este primer post , todo idéntico en la protoboard y me ocurre un problema, el pote cuando llega a la mitad , de la mitad al otro lado es cuando empieza a regular y la otra mitad del pote no hace nada, llega a su máximo voltaje y nada, el pote es lineal y es nuevo, lo que comprobado con un tester y va muy bien , tambien he cambiado a varios lm317t y nada, me da el mismo problema. el regulador se esta comprobando en una fuente de 24v fija.

realmente hasta e cambiado las cosas de la protoboard por si las moscas esta algo mal en los dientes donde la sujeta pero no , esta totalmente correcto todo...

si a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo y ha encontrado solucion se lo agradeceria que la compartiera con nosotros.

muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## zopilote

Eso que mencionas solo es sintoma que el potenciometro tiene mucho valor, lo unico que tienes que hacer es dejarlo cuando da la maximo voltaje, desenchufas todo y mides el max ohm com el muntimetro, luego trata de colocar un potenciometro que mas se acerque a dicha lectura.


----------



## Fogonazo

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola compañeros, he realizado el circuito que indica en este primer post , todo idéntico en la protoboard y me ocurre un problema, el pote cuando llega a la mitad , de la mitad al otro lado es cuando empieza a regular . . .



Verifica que el potenciómetro sea *"Lineal"* y como te comentaron del valor correcto


----------



## Deltaeco

hola chicos , gracias por las respuestas.  yo puse un pote de 5k y le pasaba lo mismo ,realizare lo de medirlo. Por cierto midiendo con el tester como se identifica cuando es linear o logaritmico.?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Deltaeco dijo:


> hola chicos , gracias por las respuestas.  yo puse un pote de 5k y le pasaba lo mismo ,realizare lo de medirlo. Por cierto midiendo con el tester como se identifica cuando es linear o logaritmico.?
> 
> Saludos



El potenciómetro lineal ubicado en la mitad de su recorrido (Angular) mide muy aproximadamente la misma resistencia entre el centro y los extremos.

El potenciómetro logarítmico ubicado en la mitad de su recorrido (Angular) mide muy aproximadamente 1/4 de la resistencia total entre el centro y un extremo y 3/4 al extremo contrario.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes Deltaeco.

Si pones un Potenciómetro de 5KΩ y entre los terminales  OUT y ADJ pones una Resistencia de 220Ω el rango de variación de tensión tendrá que ser de entre un mínimo de 1,25Vcc y un máximo de 29,65Vcc, (valores teóricos).
El hecho de que el Potenciómetro sea de variación Lineal o variación Logarítmica no tiene consecuencias en el margen de tensiones.
Si el Potenciómetro es Lineal, notarás que las variaciones del Potenciómetro corresponden con las variaciones de tensión, pero con un Potenciómetro Logarítmico, el control de la tensión se hace muy incómodo ya que toda la variación de la tensión estará en los primeros ángulos de variación del eje del Potenciómetro.
Lo "ortodoxo" es ponerlo Lineal. Fogonaz lo explica perfectamente en el Post anterior #237


Revisa  tu montaje, si no te funciona es señal de que tienes algún error... miles de montajes (o más ) han funcionado sin problemas.

Sal U2


----------



## Deltaeco

hola compañeros , gracias por la ayuda, yo el pote lo saque cuando ya llegaba al tope de voltaje, y lo he medido y no llega a 3k, pero claro me he mosqueado por el motivo que la mitad de los circuito que he visto de estos 317 , todos trabajan segun diagrama con 5k y 10k claro a yo ver que este quiere dar a 3k entonces algo me mosquea.

de todas formas mañana en el taller are las modificaciones indicadas y les dire como fue.

saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Deltaeco dijo:


> hola compañeros , gracias por la ayuda, yo el pote lo saque cuando ya llegaba al tope de voltaje, y lo he medido y no llega a 3k, pero claro me he mosqueado por el motivo que la mitad de los circuito que he visto de estos 317 , todos trabajan segun diagrama con 5k y 10k claro a yo ver que este quiere dar a 3k entonces algo me mosquea.
> 
> de todas formas mañana en el taller are las modificaciones indicadas y les dire como fue.
> 
> saludos.



uno de los mio tiene una resistencia de 470Ω, lo que puede hacer por ejemplo si es 2900Ω (ohm) es poner 3 resistencia en serie una de 2700Ω y 2 de 100Ω o mismo una de 220Ω, yo e jugado mucho con ese integrado


----------



## miguelus

Deltaeco dijo:


> hola compañeros , gracias por la ayuda, yo el pote lo saque cuando ya llegaba al tope de voltaje, y lo he medido y no llega a 3k, pero claro me he mosqueado por el motivo que la mitad de los circuito que he visto de estos 317 , todos trabajan segun diagrama con 5k y 10k claro a yo ver que este quiere dar a 3k entonces algo me mosquea.
> 
> de todas formas mañana en el taller are las modificaciones indicadas y les dire como fue.
> 
> saludos.




Buenos días.

Que el Potenciómetro sea de 10K o de 5K (o cualquier otro valor) depende del valor de la Resistencia que se pone entre los terminales ADJ y OUT del LM317.
Y la tensión de salida  depende de la *relación * entre estos dos valores de resistencias, en el Data Sheet viene forma de cálcular la tensión de salida.
Normalmente,  la Resistencia entre ADJ y OUT se pone de 220Ω y el Potenciómetro se pone de 5KΩ con esto se obtiene un margen de variación de entre 1,25Voltios y 29,65Voltios.
Si el Potenciómetro lo pones de 10KΩ la Resitencia tendría que ser de 434Ω.

Sal U2


----------



## opamp

Miguelus , los foristas nuevos deben saber que R1 la escogemos entre 100 Ohm y 470 Ohm para minimizar e independizar Vout de Iadj y sus variaciones . Si eligen P:100 KOhm y R1:4.34 KOhm, ( sus valores multiplicados X 10 ), y los reemplazan en la formula simplificada, VOUT = 1.25V( P/R1 + 1 ) , cometerian un ERROR de aprox 30%.y las variaciones de Iadj serian significativas afectando Vout..


----------



## miguelus

opamp dijo:


> Miguelus , los foristas nuevos deben saber que R1 la escogemos entre 100 Ohm y 470 Ohm para minimizar e independizar Vout de Iadj y sus variaciones . Si eligen P:100 KOhm y R1:4.34 KOhm, ( sus valores multiplicados X 10 ), y los reemplazan en la formula simplificada, VOUT = 1.25V( P/R1 + 1 ) , cometerian un ERROR de aprox 30%.y las variaciones de Iadj serian significativas afectando Vout..



Buenos días.

Totalmente de acuerdo, siempre que algún forero plantea esta cuestión, le recuerdo que lea el Data sheet, si lo hace entenderá perfectamente la fómula para cálcular las resistencias necesárias para obtener un valor de tensión de salida ya que esa fómula es muy simple.

En cualquier caso siempre procuro, como en el Post anterior, poner un ejemplo con valores más o menos "ortodoxos" por lo que no tendrían que tener mayores problemas que los introducidos por las propias tolerancias de las Resistencias.

Igualmente hay que recordar que siempre hay tener, en la entrada del regulador, al menos 3Voltios más que la máxima tensión que se pretenda obtener en la salida.

Por desgracia, en algunas ocasiones, se publican ejemplos de utilización con valores de resistencias "ilógicos" los cuales provocan que los reguladores estén muy lejos de funcionar correctamente, por lo que hay foreros que preguntan en el Foro la razón del mal funcionamiento de los circuitos.

En el caso que nos ocupa, se planteaban valores de 10KΩ para el Potenciómetro y de 220Ω para la Resitencia, estos valores no tienen sentido si queremos un funcionamiento dentro de los  márgenes "normales" de funcionamiento.

Sal U2


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañeros, buena explicación, lo he tendido perfectamente, sinceramente tenia comprado el pote de 10k entonces opte en ponerle la resistencia mayor como comentas miguelus, ya lo tengo funcionando a toda escala del pote , ahora tengo un problema, lo veo muyy sensible todavía, lo quier ajustar por ejemplo a 5v y tienes que estar tocándolo al tacto.. pero bueno. no se si sera la mejor forma de controlar los lm317.

saludos chicos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola compañeros, buena explicación, lo he tendido perfectamente, sinceramente tenia comprado el pote de 10k entonces opte en ponerle la resistencia mayor como comentas miguelus, ya lo tengo funcionando a toda escala del pote , ahora tengo un problema, lo veo muyy sensible todavía, lo quier ajustar por ejemplo a 5v y tienes que estar tocándolo al tacto.. pero bueno. no se si sera la mejor forma de controlar los lm317.
> 
> saludos chicos.



Para solucionar eso, tenés que agregar un ajuste fino, que es simplemente un pote de menor valor en serie.


----------



## Deltaeco

wuau si señor ¡¡ acabo de poner en serie un pote de 2k2 que tenia aqui a mano y ufff que pasa, ahora si , pongo en el grande de 10k a 5,2 ejemplo y con el pequeño ajusto a 5v.... tíos sois unos fenómenos.

una pregunta... porque las fuentes que venden ya fabricadas , no traen un ajuste fino ?

saludos ¡¡


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Deltaeco dijo:


> wuau si señor ¡¡ acabo de poner en serie un pote de 2k2 que tenia aqui a mano y ufff que pasa, ahora si , pongo en el grande de 10k a 5,2 ejemplo y con el pequeño ajusto a 5v.... tíos sois unos fenómenos.
> 
> una pregunta... porque las fuentes que venden ya fabricadas , no traen un ajuste fino ?
> 
> saludos ¡¡



Algunas las traen y otras no, depende.

Tené en cuenta que ahora por esos 2k2 Ohms vas a tener un rango mayor a la salida.


----------



## Deltaeco

Ok, me recomiendas algún mas bajo? un rango de 1k o 500ohm ?

saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Deltaeco dijo:


> Ok, me recomiendas algún mas bajo? un rango de 1k o 500ohm ?
> 
> saludos.



Si trabajás con ajuste grueso de 10k Ohm, lo ideal es tener un ajuste fino 10 veces más chico (1k Ohm), es como hacer un zoom x10 en una foto .

Si quisieras mantener la tensión máxima a la salida, para usar ese pote de 2k2 Ohms, podés cambiar la resistencia fija, teniendo en cuenta la Iadj que mencionan los compañeros de arriba, ya que estás trabajando con resistencias/potes elevadas/os.


----------



## opamp

Si quieres ajuste mas fino , tienes los potenciometros de 10 vueltas de 2W, con arandelas y tuerca para ponerle perilla


----------



## Deltaeco

Ola compañero, pero creo que eso sera para jugar con los decimales decimales, porque con el de 2k2 ya me cuenta perfecto agárrate este jejeje.
saludos.


----------



## Dabir02

jona dijo:


> En esta oportunidad comparto con todos ustedes una fuente de alimentación de unos 1.2v a 30v por 3 ampere para el taller de electrónica, la configuración que utiliza la misma es como dice el titulo, basada en reguladores de tensión LM317T, estos reguladores soportan unos 1.5 ampere sobre disipador, así que intercalando dos de ellos o tres para no estar muy al limite obtendríamos una fuente de tensión capaz de entregar 3 ampere.
> obviamente que esto depende también de el transformador a usar.


 
Muy buenas noches compañeros de "Forosdeelectronica" en esta oportunidad les escribo haciendo énfasis en el uso de los LM317 en paralelo que ha implementado el compañero "JONA" en su fuente electrica para aumentar la cantidad de corriente de salida de la fuente. 

Les explico: 

Se me asigno la tarea de realizar una fuente dual variable de + o - 12 V de 3 amp.

Mis materiales planteados son los siguientes: 
-Transformador + o - 12 V de 4Amp
-Puente de diodos o puente rectificador de 6 Amp.
-2 Capacitores electroliticos para la primera etapa de filtrado
-Lm317 ( Regulacion positiva )
-Resistencia de retroalimentacion entre el pin de ajuste del Lm317 y la salida
-Lm337 ( Regulacion negativa )
-Resistencia de retroalimentacion entre el pin de ajuste del Lm337 y la salida
- 2 Potenciometros ( 1 para el Lm317 y otro para el Lm337 )
- 2 Capacitores de ceramica para la etapa final de filtrado

Se preguntaran el porque no les coloco los valores de los potenciometros, capacitores, resistencias; esto es debido a que algunos valores tienen que ser calculados y justificados bien sea por ecuaciones predeterminadas o por especificaciones del fabricante.

Principalmente, se me explico que para que mi transformador tuviera una vida útil de uso mas larga comprara un transformador de 4 amp y solo utilizara el 75% de su capacidad total de trabajo, esto es justificado debido a que si utilizo un transformador a su máxima capacidad (100%) el va a tender a emitir mucho calor y según mi instructor, esto recorta la vida útil del transformador en cuestión.

Por lo tanto si realizamos unos simples cálculos, tales como, obtener la potencia del transformador (P= V.I ---- P = 12 V * 4 Amp = 48 W) y en base a este resultado y aplicando una regla de 3 podemos obtener la potencia del transformador a un 75% (Si a 100 % el transformador trabaja a una potencia de 48W, a un 75 % con cuanta potencia trabajara (X=?), luego al obtener el valor de la Potencia en un 75% (X = 75 *48/100 = 36W), luego, al despejar la intensidad de la formula de la potencia (P=V*I ---> I=P/V) podemos obtener la corriente de trabajo a los 75 %, estas valores son los siguientes: I=36W/12V= 3Amp.

Hasta ahora estamos claros, no ? Perfecto ! 

La cuestión es la siguiente: el profesor quiere que cuando ya yo tenga mi fuente totalmente armada yo conecte una carga en el borne de salida positivo con la toma central o tierra (los que me van a arrojar + 12 V) y en este punto la fuente me le entregue a la carga los 3 Amp correspondientes a los del transformador (SIN TENER NINGUNA CARGA CONECTADA EN EL BORNE NEGATIVO), de igual forma tiene que suceder cuando conecte una carga en el borne negativo con la toma central o tierra, ( lo que me va a arrojar -12 V) para esta conexión la fuente tiene que entregarle a la carga los 3 Amp del transformador (SIN TENER NINGUNA CARGA CONECTADA AL POSITIVO), y para cuando mi persona conecte dos cargas en los dos puntos ( + 12 CON TIERRA y - 12 CON TIERRA ) la corriente entregada a cada carga tiene que ser de 1.5 Amp para cada una.

Se que al realizar mi fuente sin esta condicion y con un solo LM317 para la polaridad positiva y un LM337 para la polaridad negativa y con la corriente que entrega el transformador (3 amp) , por cada borne (Bien sea positivo o negativo) conectado con la tierra obtendre 1.5 amp. Al instructor presentarme las condiciones anteriores me dio la libertad de buscar la manera que estas condiciones se hicieran posible, al observar el método que utiliza el compañero JONA me da una posibilidad de cumplir con estas condiciones.. Lo que tengo pensado es lo siguiente: Realizar el paralelo de dos reguladores por polaridad para asi obtener una corriente de salida de 3 amp por cada borne (Asi como se me plantea en la situacion principal)... 


Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

1. Se que el comportamiento del Lm en paralelo es un sumador de corriente, esa explicacion la tengo clara, pero ¿Como podrias explicarme el comportamiento completo del par de Lms en paralelo, el superior actua de igual manera que el que esta debajo de el ? Osea quiero saber el comportamiento de la corriente en la entrada, salida y en el pin de ajuste ! Me gustaria una explicacion justificada de esa estructura..

2. ¿El valor de la resistencia de ajuste cambiaría con respecto al que te da el fabricante? ( Que normalmente es de 240 Ohm)

3. Tengo entendido que el valor del potenciometro nos lo permite calcular el data sheets del Lm, por ejemplo la ecuacion del potenciometro en el datasheet es 

Vout =Vref (1 +R1/R2) + Iadj*R2

Vout : Es el voltaje que quiero de salida, en este caso 12 V
Vref: es el voltaje de referencia del Lm317 ( Lo da el fabricante que es 1.25 V)
R1: Es la resistencia de Retroalimentacion ( El fabricante menciona que es de 240, PERO, tomando en cuenta 1 solo Lm317, no se si esto cambia al realizar en paralelo con otros)
R2: Es el potenciometro adjustable.
Iadj: es la intensidad que sale del pin de adjuste

Nota como la intensidad de adjuste es despreciable (osea que el valor es muy minimo) no se toma en cuenta y se elimina. por lo tanto la ecuacion queda

Vout =Vref (1 +R1/R2)

En este punto necesito que me respondas la pregunta 2 para calcular el Potenciometro ! 

4. En funcion a los Capacitores como los obtengo


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Voy a intentar contestarte a la prgunta 2..

Tu mismo has posteado la ecuación... Vout =Vref (1 +R1/R2)

Vamos a leerla al revés...

Tenemos Vref (1,25V) 

Si Vout lo dividimos entre Vout tendremos (1+R1/R2)...

Ejemplo.

Queremos obtener en la salida una Vout de 30VCC

30/1,25 = 24... 

A este 24 le restamos el 1... 

24 -1 = 23...

23 será la expresión (R1/R2)

R2 suele ser de 240Ω, si este valor lo multiplicamos por 23 tendremos el valor de R1...

240Ω x 23 = 5520Ω será el valor de R1

En principio no hay ninguna razón para que R2 sea de 240Ω, en la práctica podremos elegir valores de entre 200Ω y 390Ω, normalmente estamos obligados por el valor de R1 y como no hay Potenciómetos de 5520Ω tendremos que poner uno de 5000Ω, ahora...

5000/23 = 217,4Ω será el valor de R1

Hay que tener en cuenta que las Resistencias siempre tienen sus tolerancias.

Si queremos mucha precisión tendremos que añadir un elemento ajustable.

Sal U2


----------



## Dabir02

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Voy a intentar contestarte a la prgunta 2..
> 
> Tu mismo has posteado la ecuación... Vout =Vref (1 +R1/R2)
> 
> Vamos a leerla al revés...
> 
> Tenemos Vref (1,25V)


 

Muy buenos dias Miguelus, muchas gracias por tu esfuerzo y por atender a mi solicitud..

Al releer tu respuesta noto lo siguiente:

1. De donde sacas una tal R3 ? Te has equivocado ?
2. El hecho de que yo posea 2 LM en paralelo, no afecta los valores de mi resistencia Fija (Que es la que se encuentra entre el pin de ajuste del Lm y la salida del mismo) ni los valores de mi potenciometro de ajuste ? Que me dices respecto a eso ?
3. Y por cierto me equivoque en la formula que plantee para calcular el Vout esta es asi: 

Vout =Vref (1 +R2/R1)

Obviamente si se lo que estoy haciendo los terminos respecto a R1 y R2 no importa si varian, pero quiero corroborar la ecuacion ! 

De igual forma, muchas gracias !


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Efectivamente, donde dice R3 tiene que poner R1, he cometido un error estaré este finde castigado sin salir  

En cuanto poner varios LMxx en paralelo no es una solución muy "Ortodoxa", para que el invento funcionara, los Reguladores tendrían que ser IDÉNTICOS, cosa materialmente imposible.

Pedes intentar buscar tres Reguladores que sean del mismo fabricante y fabricados la misma semana (este dato suele venir grabado en en el encapsulado), de esta forma serán muy parecidos.

En la salida de cada Regulador tienes que poner, en serie,  una Resistencia de ≈0,22Ω, de esta forma los igualamos.

Seguramente es mejor poner en el Regulador un Transistor para que sea éste el que asuma el Trabajo. En los Data Sheet viene como implementar esta solución.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Efectivamente, donde dice R3 tiene que poner R1, he cometido un error estaré este finde castigado sin salir



Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis


----------



## vrainom

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis








Amen


----------



## Dabir02

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Efectivamente, donde dice R3 tiene que poner R1, he cometido un error estaré este finde castigado sin salir


 
Se de las soluciones que provee el fabricante para realizar este tipo de arreglos, pero la cuestion es que no puedo usar transistores !


----------



## DOSMETROS

La solución de los LM317 en paralelo + resistencia de 0,22 figura en algún datasheet , así que es viable.

Si la prueba de los 3 Amperes será corta , listo con dos LM317 *super bien* disipados , para uso contínuo , yo ya me iría a *tres* LM317 paralelos


----------



## Dabir02

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La solución de los LM317 en paralelo + resistencia de 0,22 figura en algún datasheet , así que es viable.
> 
> Si la prueba de los 3 Amperes será corta , listo con dos LM317 *super bien* disipados , para uso contínuo , yo ya me iría a *tres* LM317 paralelos



Hola DOSMETROS, gracias por tu aporte, crees que podrias responder a esto ? 

1. Se que el comportamiento del Lm en paralelo es un sumador de corriente, esa explicacion la tengo clara, pero ¿Como podrias explicarme el comportamiento completo del par de Lm en paralelo, el superior actua de igual manera que el que esta debajo de el ? Osea quiero saber el comportamiento de la corriente en la entrada, salida y en el pin de ajuste ! Me gustaria una explicacion justificada de esa estructura..


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola como te a comentaron los expertos *SI* las corriente se reparte por partes iguales

en el caso del ajuste es mejor que lo hagas en uno y los demás que tomen del primero como lo muestra en el *datasheet* que es lo que te recomiendan que miraras 



saludos


----------



## Dabir02

SSTC dijo:


> Hola como te a comentaron los expertos *SI* las corriente se reparte por partes iguales
> 
> en el caso del ajuste es mejor que lo hagas en uno y los demás que tomen del primero como lo muestra en el *datasheet* que es lo que te recomiendan que miraras
> 
> saludos



En el caso del ajuste como lo mencionas el valor del potenciometro no deberia ser proporcional al numero de Lm que esten en paralelo?? 

Por ejemplo si al realizar los calculos para un potenciometro que regule un solo Lm el valor dado es 4 K ohm, por lo tanto puedo decir que para 2 Lm el valor del potenciometro seran de 8 K ohm?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Dabir02 dijo:


> En el caso del ajuste como lo mencionas el valor del potenciometro no deberia ser proporcional al numero de Lm que esten en paralelo??
> 
> Por ejemplo si al realizar los calculos para un potenciometro que regule un solo Lm el valor dado es 4 K ohm, por lo tanto puedo decir que para 2 Lm el valor del potenciometro seran de 8 K ohm?



para nada, mira la imagen de donde sacan los otro *LM317* el ajuste a lo sumo tendría que ver la corriente, pero como es despreciable no se le lleva importancia

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dabir02 dijo:


> 1. Se que el comportamiento del Lm en paralelo es un sumador de corriente, esa explicacion la tengo clara, pero ¿Como podrias explicarme el comportamiento completo del par de Lm en paralelo, el superior actua de igual manera que el que esta debajo de el ? Osea quiero saber el comportamiento de la corriente en la entrada, salida y en el pin de ajuste ! Me gustaria una explicacion justificada de esa estructura..


 
Ambos reguladores funcianan de idéntica forma.

Cada LM317 funciona independientemente como regulador de tensión serie , ambos comparten la alimentación , ambos comparten el seteo de tensión en su pin de ajuste ; y ambos tienen (teoricamente) la misma tensión de salida , por lo cual suministrarían iguales corrientes.

Cómo eso no sería tan cierto por cuestiones de fabricación , el diseñador decidió ecualizar (igualar) ambas salidas mediante el uso de una resistencia de 0,22 Ohms.

Saludos !


----------



## oshanes13

Buenas tengo un problema estoy en la construcción de una fuente ac- dc pero en su salida tiene que tener 12V como máximo y una corriente de 3 A, el problema es que al conectar ambos 317 en paralelo en un protoboard la resistencia que va en el pin de ajuste se recalienta mucho y el potencio metro no varia el voltaje.

el potenciometro lo pruebo sin los lm y me funciona bien.
Alguien me podría decir que hacer? Ya revise las conexiones y todas indican que esta bien.

La resistencia que sale en la figura de 120 en realidad es de 240 y el potenciometro de 2,1k.


----------



## Fogonazo

oshanes13 dijo:


> Buenas tengo un problema estoy en la construcción de una fuente ac- dc pero en su salida tiene que tener 12V como máximo y una corriente de 3 A, el problema es que al conectar ambos 317 en paralelo en un protoboard la resistencia que va en el pin de ajuste se recalienta mucho y el potencio metro no varia el voltaje.
> 
> el potenciometro lo pruebo sin los lm y me funciona bien.
> Alguien me podría decir que hacer? Ya revise las conexiones y todas indican que esta bien.
> 
> La resistencia que sale en la figura de 120 en realidad es de 240 y el potenciometro de 2,1k.



Me suena a que los LM se encuentran *mal* conectados


----------



## oktubre1989

Hola , este hilo viene de "Circuito regulador no funciona y quema el potenciometro"

efectivamente uno de los 4 lm317 no estaba funcionando (el primero, el que esta arriba en el diagrama del regulador).Los probe a los 4 y ese fue el que no paso ninguna prueba (me daba continuidad entre todos sus pines y ademas lo probe con un circuito regulador basicoote de 10k,resistencia de 1k, voltimetro y fuente de 12V-1A).Lo reemplace por otro(que tambien lo testeé previamente) y volvi a montar todo.
La fuente de notebook que tengo tiene un selector de 7 posiciones.Probe el circuito con esta llave en posicion de 12 V y funciono perfecto.Luego probe con la posicion de 18 V y tambien funciono.Pero cuando probe con el maximo voltaje que  entrega mi fuente,que es 24 v, me 
paso lo mismo que al principio: se quemo el pote al girarlo hacia la izquierda.Reemplace el pote y volvi a hacer las mismas pruebas, empezando por 12 v pero esta vez iba a pasar por las 7 posiciones.Pero al probar con la primer posicion (12 v) se me volvio a quemar el pote al girarlo a la izquierda.Desmonte los lm 317, los testeé uno por uno y note  que el cuarto no estaba funcionando.Evidentemente  hay algo que me esta dañando los lm 317.El primero que fallo realmente nunca lo testeé antes de montarlo al principio (asi que puede que haya venido con  fallas).Pero el que se rompio despues si lo habia testeado y ademas  (con 12 y 18 v) funcionaba.Puede ser  que tenga algo que ver el disipador?porque como los pines VOut tienen continuidad con la parte donde va el tornillo que los sujeta quizas pueda ser esto?? la verdad que no quiero seguir haciendo mas pruebas porque voy a terminar dañando todos los reguladores.Pareciera ser que los 24 v fueron mucho para el circuito.Tambien probe ,como me indicaron,los 2 diodos y funcionan bien.Alguna idea??


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

Todo parece indicar que, o estás conectando mal los 317 o que alguno de ellos está en mal estado.

Esos reguladores soportan hasta 36VCC en su entrada por lo que los 24VCC de tu alimentador no tiene por qué deteriorarlos.

Ten en cuenta que esos Reguladores son ampliamente utilizados en multitud de montajes y nunca dan problemas.

Revisa una y mil veces tu circuito, seguro que localizas el error.

Ten en cuenta que la parte metálica, la del tornillo, no se pueden tocar unos con otros

Sal U2


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira como se conecta el LM317 (los terminales o pines)

Ver el archivo adjunto 66348

Otra manera de aumentar la corriente, según el fabricante (ver hoja de datos o datasheets)
Ver el archivo adjunto 33703

Ahora usando un poco el sentido común, para el fabricante hubiera sido más fácil poner LM317s en paralelo, que proponer el siguiente circuito.
Ver el archivo adjunto 107625

Esto se debe a que no existen dos LM317 100% iguales.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oktubre1989

Hola.A ver miguelus creo que lo ultimo que dijiste debe ser el problema, lo de la parte metalica de los lm317.En realidad no sabia si esto podria afectar, tampoco me fije en ese detalle.Los 4 lm317 estan bien conectados y ya los probe en un circuito simple y funcionan. De todas formas voy a aislar los lm del disipador y les cuento como me fue.Gracias por la respuesta!!

Y ya que estoy hago otra consulta: en las pruebas que si funcionaron note que el pote no es muy preciso.Me refiero en la parte media del pote.Como podria mejorar esto?


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Para tener un regulación que sea "Amigable" de 0 a 30vcc, hay que poner una relación adecuada entre R2 y el Potenciómetro.

Un valor muy adecuado para R2 sería 220Ω

Para el Potenciómetro utilizaremos uno de 5KΩ

Con estos valores, la variación de tensión será entre 1,25VCC y 29,65VCC.

Sal U2


----------



## oktubre1989

Bueno al final lo pude hacer andar el circuito..pero siempre sucede un problema distinto.Ahora es con las mediciones de V y A.
Lo de  la medicion de A lo dejo para otra pregunta porque mas o menos el  volt/amp mide bien el amperaje, pero no puedo hacer que mida el V.
El volt/amp funciona porque lo probe con un esquema regulador simple de 12 v y mide el V a la perfeccion, pero en mi regulador no mide nada , solo muestra 0.0 V  (en cambio el A si lo mide).
Yo creo que el problema es el siguiente: el circuito regulador que tengo esta hecho para conectar un voltimetro y un amperimetro ambos por separado (o sea 2 aparatos con dos cables c/u: el + y el -).
Pero mi volt/amp  para la parte de medicion de V tiene un solo cable.Lo probe conectarlo en diferentes partes del circuito (partes donde se supone que pasa V) y no mide en ningun lado.Por ahora estoy usando esta fuente con un multimetro para medir el V pero la idea era que eso lo haga el volt/amp.Como podria solucionarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo

oktubre1989 dijo:


> Bueno al final lo pude hacer andar el circuito..pero siempre sucede un problema distinto.Ahora es con las mediciones de V y A.
> Lo de  la medicion de A lo dejo para otra pregunta porque mas o menos el  volt/amp mide bien el amperaje, pero no puedo hacer que mida el V.
> El volt/amp funciona porque lo probe con un esquema regulador simple de 12 v y mide el V a la perfeccion, pero en mi regulador no mide nada , solo muestra 0.0 V  (en cambio el A si lo mide).
> Yo creo que el problema es el siguiente: el circuito regulador que tengo esta hecho para conectar un voltimetro y un amperimetro ambos por separado (o sea 2 aparatos con dos cables c/u: el + y el -).
> _*Pero mi volt/amp  para la parte de medicion de V tiene un solo cable.*_Lo probe conectarlo en diferentes partes del circuito (partes donde se supone que pasa V) y no mide en ningun lado.Por ahora estoy usando esta fuente con un multimetro para medir el V pero la idea era que eso lo haga el volt/amp.Como podria solucionarlo?



¿ Se supone que nosotros conocemos el instrumento del que estas hablando ? 
¿ Como se alimenta ese instrumento ?
¿ Como conectaste ese instrumento ?

*¡ ¡ ¡ Muestra lo que hiciste ! ! ! *


----------



## oktubre1989

Hace una semana publique bajo esta misma entrada un msj que empieza con : Hola , este hilo viene de "Circuito regulador no funciona y quema el potenciometro".
En ese hilo estan todos los detalles.Si vuelvo a publicar lo mismo me vas a salir con que ya lo hice...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Publica dónde está "Circuito regulador no funciona y quema el potenciometro".

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oktubre1989

hola, no puedo porque cuando empece ese hilo me  lo hicieron cambiar a este


----------



## miguelus

oktubre1989 dijo:


> hola, no puedo porque cuando empece ese hilo me  lo hicieron cambiar a este



Buenos días.

¿Podrías decir qué módulo de medición estás utilizando?

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

oktubre1989 dijo:


> Hace una semana publique bajo esta misma entrada un msj que empieza con : Hola , este hilo viene de "Circuito regulador no funciona y quema el potenciometro".
> En ese hilo estan todos los detalles.Si vuelvo a publicar lo mismo me vas a salir con que ya lo hice...



Publica en este tema los diagramas. Ya tienes la posibilidad de hacerlo


----------



## oktubre1989

Buen dia miguelus. El voltimetro es sin marca:
Tiene 2 conectores:
1-Para medir A: con dos cables uno rojo (+)y uno negro (-)
2-Para medir V: con tres cables : rojo,negro(para alimentacion,+ y - respectivamente) y amarillo(lo coloco donde pasa el V y realiza la medicion)

http://electropro.pe/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=223


----------



## Fogonazo

Mejor, pero falta


Fogonazo dijo:


> . . .
> 
> ¿ Como se alimenta ese instrumento ?
> ¿ Como conectaste ese instrumento ?
> 
> *¡ ¡ ¡ Muestra lo que hiciste ! ! ! *


----------



## oktubre1989

Aca esta el esquema del regulador.Este esta conectado a una fuente de notebook (24 v) y el voltimetro que no puedo hacer funcionar se alimenta de otra fuente independiente de 12 v

Ver el archivo adjunto 145782


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 145782
​
¿ No tienes a mano un microscopio ?


----------



## oktubre1989

[URL=http://imgbox.com/qasddOre]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Fogonazo

Para medir tensión debes conectar las GND de la fuente auxiliar con GND de la fuente a la que le mides tensión y el cable amarillo a "+" de la fuente a medir


----------



## oktubre1989

Ok.Quedaria de esta forma?:

[URL=http://imgbox.com/Xl5knTNZ]
	
[/URL]


Fijate que el extremo que junte con todas las GND, es el extremo que salia originalmente desde la fuente de 12 V.Esta bien o era desde el otro extremo?


----------



## Fogonazo

​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Viene un modelo de esos combinado *para automotor* que *si permite* la alimentación desde la misma fuente-batería


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Viene un modelo de esos combinado *para automotor* que *si permite* la alimentación desde la misma fuente-batería



Sip, casualmente hoy me apareció la publicidad de uno se estos en el _*"Cara ' e libro".*_


----------



## oktubre1989

Pero en este esquema que me pasas  la fuente secundaria (V2) no alimenta nada.El ultimo esquema que te pase es correcto o esta mal?


----------



## Fogonazo

oktubre1989 dijo:


> Pero en este esquema que me pasas el voltimetro esta alimentado con la fuente principal (V1) y la fuente secundaria (V2) no alimenta nada._*Supongo que mi  voltimetro debo conetarlo en ese punto que sale de V2 que en la imagen no esta conectado a nada*_



   ​


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches, muchas gracias por toda la info aportada en todo este tema, la fuente funciona excelente, dos salidas una fija de 5v (lm7805) y otra variable de 1.2v a 27v con dos lm317 en paralelo con la resistencias de bajo valor a la salida del lm317. Tengo una duda: 
¿que tan fiable es la protección por sobre corriente de el lm317?


----------



## pandacba

Si son originales, la proteccón funciona perfectamente, tiene protección  ante corto en la salida y protección térmica.
EL LM388 de 5A fue probado en un laboratorio de la universida cortocircuitando la salida, el LM338 funciono perfectamente.


----------



## kaoss




----------



## pandacba

En la práctica puede tener problemas


----------



## Christian 1234

Puse dos lm317 en paralelo y solo uno de ellos  calienta el otro no calienta ni un poco 
*aclaro que esto estuvo con carga y medi que llegara el voltaje a cada ic 
* No conseguí unas resistencias de 0.22 ohm puse unas de 1ohm a cada una


----------



## Scooter

pandacba dijo:


> En la práctica puede tener problemas


A lo mejor es por esto


----------



## Fogonazo

Christian 1234 dijo:


> Puse dos lm317 en paralelo y solo uno de ellos  calienta el otro no calienta ni un poco
> *aclaro que esto estuvo con carga y medi que llegara el voltaje a cada ic
> * No conseguí unas resistencias de 0.22 ohm puse unas de 1ohm a cada una


El IC que calienta es *falso.*

El otro puede que también, pero de mejor calidad


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No es una buena  idea poner dos LM317 en  paralelo (no hay dos 100% idénticos), pero  
si deseas hacerlo, pruébalos individualmente. Así sabrás cuales son sus  diferencias y actuar de acuerdo a ellas.  

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

